# Cheryl's wonderful bunnies



## cheryl (Jan 30, 2008)

This was hard making a new blog without my bunnies that have gone up to bunny heaven,i had lost a few very special bunnies last year,my last bunny being Pippi who had complications due to having EC, he died on the morning of 26th Dec 07,it had just felt like that they were just ripped from my life.

So it has taken me this long to finally make a new blog about my most wonderful bunnies,and i have also been takinglots of pictures of the bunnies since we have been having such beautiful weather over here

First is Marley....Marley is Pippi's daughter and their mum was Marshmallow(RIP),and she has a sister called Chocolate Bunny and a brother called Cassidy,theywere accidental babies as when i bought Pippi,i was told he was a girl....i was new to bunnies then and i had no idea,but when the babies were born,i just couldn't give them away after watching them grow up....i did have a lot of people telling me to give them away....but i couldn't though,so the little babies joined my family back in 05,they are almost three years old now 

Ok onto the pictures of Marley,i thought i would start with her,because the other pictures are still downloading on photobucket,i will post them as soon as they are finished

These were taken yesterday

It was such a beautiful warm to kinda hot day 












You can just see little Ebony in the background











When i have my camera out,the bunnies always come up to see what i'm doing






Marley has a bit of a dewlap going on











This is Chocolate Bunny grooming her sister






More to come


----------



## swanlake (Jan 30, 2008)

awwwwwwwww

marley is ADORABLE!!!:inlove:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 30, 2008)

Aw, Cheryl. I know it was probably hard to start a new one, I don't want think about that:?. I love it though! Marley is beautiful for sure.


----------



## 12354somebunny (Jan 31, 2008)

Marley and Chocolate Bunny are sooo adorable! i love their colour!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 31, 2008)

Aww Cheryl - I understand. It took me a long time to be able to start a new blog after losing Ruby.:hug:

The pictures are just beautiful. I love your bunnies so much - give them all kisses from me!:big kiss:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 31, 2008)

:woohoofor pictures of your beautiful bunnies!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 31, 2008)

I am pleased to see you starting a new blog for your babies - I know how hard it is to move on. But we will never forget our babies that have gone to The Bridge already.

Marley is such a pretty girl - look at the sun shining on her coat 

Jan


----------



## lemonaxis (Feb 1, 2008)

I know how you feel a bit Cheryl, it was VERY hard for me to start a blog about my 4 bunnies that I hav now after BK passed. I just thought I could never even post on RO again after that. I still miss him so much.

Starting this blog is a brave move and the pictures are beautiful...I absolutely love the pic of the Chocolate Bunny grooming her sister:inlove:


----------



## Michaela (Feb 1, 2008)

Aww, Cheryl, I know how tough it is, I couldn't do a blog update until the end of December after losing Pebble, it just hurts so much. :hug:

But Marley is just the cutest little thing!

Now where are the rest of them!? 

_*Michaela & bunnies Madison and Ebony* _


----------



## cheryl (Feb 1, 2008)

I know,it really was hard...i just miss themso so much,i still can see each and every one of them,the things they used to do,they way they would look at me....ugh! it always brings tears to my eyes when i think about them,i guess it's always going to hurt though because it's my bunnies that brought something back into my life,you know like that little ray of sunshine,like they had healed my heart in a way

And thankyou for all your kind comments everyone,you know that i really do appreciate it 

I had taken some very nice pictures the other day,but when i downloaded them onto my pc,i noticed the pictures looked a bit strange,like Jack's fur was kinda shiny,like it had all little shiny bits on his fur....i'm so mad as i don't know what i did to the camerafor the pictures to turn out shiny....and i had some great pictures to :X

So now i have to take lots more,oh well,it's gonna be another beautiful day today anyway,so we will see how these other pictures turn out this time.



Well anyway,i have a funny little story to tell that happened 'TO ME'yesterday...

I had just gone to the localshop to buy a few things,like bread and milk and a few other things,and i had also bought a 2L bottle of coke...my youngest son Jeremy was with me,so after we get in the car...he sits the bottle of coke between thefrontseats,and i'm driving home enjoying the song that is on the radio when all of a sudden,i get a continuous squirt in the eye and in the side of the headby the coke,ugh i'm trying to protect myself from the coke,he's there frantically trying to put his finger on the hole,but there is another hole and coke is squirting from that one also,and of course it was pointed my way.

Me...'Jeremy!what in the heck are you doing,what did you do?'.....

Jeremy..'i was just poking it with a safety pin,i didn't expect it to go through like it did'

Me...'buts it's a pin,of course it's going to go through a plastic bottle'....

Me again..'bloody h*ll,keep your finger on the hole,it's still squirting at me'

Jeremy...'but i wasn't doing it hard....

Me..'well why did you even play around with the pin in the first place?'...

Jeremy..'ummm.. i don't know'

Me..'ugh...just keep your fingers on the holes,it's still getting me'

Jeremy...'i'm trying,i'm trying..but there is more than two holes'

Oh gosh i was thankful when i pulled up into my driveway and quickly got out,i was walking to the front door and Jeremy was behind me giggling,i was drenched,my hair was wet my face was sticky,my t shirt was wet....he's lucky i have a sense of humour,i just didn't feel like laughing at the time lol.

I walk inside and my eldest son Anthony takes one look at me and says..'what happened to you?'

I look straightat Jeremy and say nothing lol.

I walk of down the hallway to go have a shower and change,and all the while i can hear two kids laughing in the kitchen.

Ugh..Kids!!........it was something that you just had to be there to see it,to see the full funny sideabout it



Well anway,i hope i can see what i did wrong with my camera,and i will take a whole new bunch of pictures....i will post one of the other pictures where they came out all shiny,maybe someone will know what i did wrong.

You know i just love this forum and sharing things with you guys,it just makes it so much easier for me because you all do understand....i don't have that understanding here...so i just want to say a BIG thankyou to all of you :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 1, 2008)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Well anyway,i have a funny little story to tell that happened 'TO ME'yesterday...
> 
> I had just gone to the localshop to buy a few things,like bread and milk and a few other things,and i had also bought a 2L bottle of coke...my youngest son Jeremy was with me,so after we get in the car...he sits the bottle of coke between thefrontseats,and i'm driving home enjoying the song that is on the radio when all of a sudden,i get a continuous squirt in the eye and in the side of the headby the coke,ugh i'm trying to protect myself from the coke,he's there frantically trying to put his finger on the hole,but there is another hole and coke is squirting from that one also,and of course it was pointed my way.
> 
> ...


Oh god that made me giggle.


----------



## lemonaxis (Feb 1, 2008)

oh man that is such a good story, he got you SO GOOD...lol
I have a 6 year old son and he LOVES playing games and tricks on me.
:laugh:

How old is Jeremy?


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh Cheryl, trust a boy to do something like that. I mean, sticking a pin in it and not thinking about it making holes:biggrin2:. I wonder what his next trick will be

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Feb 2, 2008)

Hehe,Jeremy is 12...you would think he would be old enough to think about what he was doing with that pin :rollseyes....my kids are awesome though...they make me laugh...me and the boys have so much fun...uhhh we love to joke with each other a lot,my eldest son Anthony loves pulling pranks on me,he says i'm an easy target.

Yes,boys will be boys lol

Last week i went to go have a shower,i pulled the curtain across and turned on the water,and i got a full face full of water,he had moved the shower head right around so it was pointing up and facing me....Anthony!!!..i yelled....since then i now check the shower before i turn on the water....he has done this to his brother many times

Well yesterday was pretty hot and very humid,i really hate the heat...anyway i went outside to do a bit of gardening,but it was just to sunny outside at that time of the day,so i gave up because my eyes are really sensative to the sun and i squint a lot from the glare and then i end up with a headache,and since i have fair skin i burn very easy and i hate getting burn't,i'm not one to tan lol



I got some newpictures of Jack aka Jackie......Jacks gorgeous,he's such a sensative little guy,he's very gentle with me...when i hand feed him he will take what ever i'm offering very gently....not like Chocolate Bunny who snatches the food really fast from my hand that i have to watch my fingers lol,she's a pig....but Jack is awesome..he will be coming up four years old this year...i remember when i brought him home with Pippi and Raspberry....he was so timid and he was for a very long time after that,i wasn't allowed to pat him..i tried and tried but he would only bend his back to get away from my hand and then he would just hop away....it took me a very long time until one day i went to scratch his nose and he didn't move away,he actually put his nose up to be scratched more,i was allowed to pat him! lol....he's been pretty good ever since,he's become more mellow as he's aging....he follows me around now and i have even tripped over him many times because he loves being next to me for some reason.....he's a lot different than the younger Jack now.

Here is my gorgeous boy...

See the little bunny feet in the back ground











































Jack licking the door frame,see the chew marks...little buggers...i had just gotten the outside wood work painted about a year and a half ago *shakes head* the things we put up with






Oh bugger mum caught me,i'm outta here


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh wow, Cheryl, what a gorgeous boy Jack is - I could just smoosh his little face 

I think buns do mellow a bit with age. Pehaps they just think that we've earned a break after years of being under their paw 

Jan


----------



## Spring (Feb 2, 2008)

Awww, I love all your guys and girls.. so sweet!

I had to laugh at the stories with your sons.. silly pranks hehe!

Jack has stolen my heart, I must say!


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 2, 2008)

Aww, I love all your bunnies!

Did you manage to get all the Coke out of your car?

--Dawn


----------



## Gordon (Feb 3, 2008)

Ah yes, the ubquitous gnawed edges of a door frame! Gotta love our bunnies!

Beautiful pictures, Cheryl.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 3, 2008)

Jan,i honestly do believe that bunnies do mellow as they age,i have found Jack being so different than when he was younger,hehe laughs at having a break....so true lol

Leanne,thankyou..i know the bunnies love their compliments 

Dawn,that was the only part that annoyed me about what Jeremy did,there was coke on my window on my seat,i was lucky that i had seat covers on,i just took them of and washed them ,it was just everywhere on the interior...i made Anthony clean it that day lol

Gordon,yes tell me about those chewed frames,as if they don't have their own things to chew lol.

And Jack wants to say thankyou for the compliments everyone...he went very shy when i told him..


----------



## cheryl (Feb 8, 2008)

This is my gorgeous girl Chocolate Bunny,she's Marley's sister and let me tell you just what a little diva she is....she likes to be known and seen,she's bossy and most times she has this evil look to her precious lil face,she will snatch food from my hand,but she is the most adorable little thing....she loves her pats and will sit there for ages,she also loves her massages...she kinda melts into the floor when she is getting a nice massage...but she issuch a sweetlittle girl....with some of the faces she makes...she makes me laugh 











Sisterly love






Sitting with Zak..and you can just see a bit of Ebony in one corner and Sunshine in the other corner











Gosh mum,you and that camera








Hey Marley..get out of the picture!






Gosh i'm gorgeous






Hey mum...watcha doin?!






Yep..i just know i'm beautiful


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 9, 2008)

Awww theyre sooo sweet and cute.

You know were visiting my auntie in Auz at christmas, maybe i could um cough bunnysit for you cough...how does that sound????


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 9, 2008)

Cheryl, your Babies are just too Darn Adorable:heartbeat:. How can you stand all that Cuteness?

Your lucky i don't live close to you or I would be Bunny Napping the whole lot of them.

Susan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 9, 2008)

I am so in love with your crew:inlove::inlove:. Those smushy widdle faces just get me every time!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 9, 2008)

There's my diva girl! Cheryl, I really needed a Chocolate Bunny fix. Thank you!



You know, whenever I see her, I think of this song called "Chocolate Girl". It's by aScottish band called Deacon Blue. They used to be one of my hubby's favorite bands.


----------



## Haley (Feb 9, 2008)

I am in love with your bunnies, Cheryl! Im not usually a "lop person" but yours all make me melt- they all have the cutest faces and they look like they have such personalities!

Ms. Chocolate Bunny is my favorite, shes sooo gorgeous!


----------



## cheryl (Feb 10, 2008)

Pepnfluff....umm no..no baby sitting..that's fine 

Susan..i know..i'm so lucky to be amongst all this cuteness,it makes me act very weird

Patti..Thankyou..and i definitely agree with you..they do the same to me 

Laura....i will have to look for that song now...i'm quite curious about it...i also got some more pictures of her today 

Haley...ohh my goodness do they ever have personalties..it gets that way that they more or less tell me what they want when they want without speaking 



Today was a beautiful warm day,the bunnies enjoyed their day out in the sunshine,i love sitting out there and just watching them have fun..it's so relaxing.

I got some nice pictures of Chocolate Bunny and Maggie...Maggie is a little girl that i took in back in January 06,she had been living on the streets...anyway i will post more about her when i post her pictures later.

'Hey Maggie....ask mum if we can have a carrot'







Hehe....ok






'Mum..Chocolate Bunny wants to know if we can have a carrot'






Well done Maggie






Eeeeek..i wasn't ready for this picture mum






Hey Maggie...our carrot is coming


----------



## cheryl (Feb 22, 2008)

Yesterday my Maggie went missing..i searched for her everywhere..inside..outside,i was starting to get frantic because i couldn't find her....how could i miss my little quirky girl with her one ear up and one ear down trade mark..she looked exactly like Marley,except Maggie is a lot bigger,and Maggie has a much longer nose,but they are exactly the same colour.

I dont know how old Maggie is because i took her in of the street,my son's friend's mum,asked if i could take her because shehad made a homein their garden out their front yard,she didn't know where she came from..so of course i took her home,she fit in perfectly...i don't even know what breed she is...i know she's some kind of a mix though.

Anyway,i called my son Jeremy to help me find her....he comes back not long after and tells me that 'she's sitting by the fence,but he had to have avery close lookbecause she looked differen't,can't you see' her.....'but i looked there' i said...and Jeremy say's,'and she's got her ear down'.

That was weird because i have had Maggie since Jan 25th 06,and she has always had the one ear up and one down thing,she has never ever had them both down until yesterday....I went up to her and i'm like 'Maggie......is that you?!' :shock:....she looks totally different now,i guess you could say 'more grown up bunny' lol.....i thought she might be feeling sick or something,but she gobbled up everything i offered her,she didn't act sick...i watched her like a hawk,but she was just fine...just don't know why her ear dropped.

Well this explains why i couldn't find her...when i was looking for Maggie,i thought she was Marley because of Maggie's ear had dropped,and because i was frantically searching for Maggie,i didn't realize that i was actually looking at two different Marley's,and because Marley was bouncing around the backyard,ok..doing her bunny 500's,it just seemed like she was here..there..and everywhere:rofl:



This is mycute littleMaggie...with her one ear up and one ear down look






































Maggie and Marley







See how Maggie's nose is longer than Marley's






This is how i found her yesterday,i guess she 'hopped' of sometime to go visit the bunny boutique


















Mum..it's me...Maggie!






But i still love my Maggie...even without hercrazy little ear







Sowe found Maggie..she just blended in with every'bunny' else lol


----------



## cheryl (Feb 23, 2008)

Well i'm starting to get used to Maggie's new look now...i miss that crazy ear though...it gave her such unique character,it's what made her Maggie...oh well i guess she just wanted a newbunny stylelol.

I cannot believe that i have had her for just over two years now,I don't know how long she was living on the streets for,but she settled in my home just fine,she was a bit scared of course,but she did so well considering shehad beena homeless bunny.

Chocolate Bunny had chased her for a bit(ok,like a few days..but Chocolate Bunny gave up,i guess she thought that it just wasn't worth her time and effort any longer),but that was about it from the bunnies..they had accepted her into the group.

I thought that i was going to find it hard to bond her into the group,but everything worked out ok.



Well summer is just about almost finished now,i'm noticing the morning's are starting to get coldnow,and the day's are taking longer to warm up..

It's been a very beautiful day here today though...warm..sunny..except for around lunch time,we had a light shower even though it was a warm day....and after it stopped about only2 mins after..i looked up and i happened to see the most beautiful rainbow....i immediately thought of my little bunnies that are up there and i just pictured them waiting at the end of that rainbow,it brought a tear to my eye because i miss each one of them..oh..so..much!...but i smiled as well,as i remembered all the love and happiness that they showed me and let me be apart of.

I sat there for ages just reminiscing about all the funny things they all did...so many memories.......gosh i miss them! 

Well i cannot wait for Autumn to finally start....i kinda like autumn,it has this certain feel to it...something i cannot describe.

The bunnies will just enjoy the sunhine while it lasts now..

Oh well...I have to go start ontea in just a second....Lasagne....yum


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi Cheryl, you have the most Beautiful Bunnies. I love looking at all the pictures you post.

Isn't their just something magical about Rainbows:rainbow:, I always get excited when i see one. And then I hope the Pot of Gold at the end of the Rainbow will be mine one day. LOL

Susan:apollo:


----------



## swanlake (Feb 23, 2008)

wow, do all of your buns get along?? if so that is awsome!

:bunny18


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 23, 2008)

Cheryl, are you going to come out here and bond all my bunnies together for me, so I can have a wonderful free run group like yours?

LOL, I love how Maggie tricked you! You must have been very worried, but very relieved and amused with Maggie's new look.

--Dawn


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 23, 2008)

Maggie must have hopped off to the cosmetic surgeon and had her ears done! I love all your bunnies - they are so precious.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments everyone 

Hehe,i often say to my son when we have seen a rainbow...'come Jeremy let's go follow that rainbow and find ourselves that pot of gold'......i only wish lol

Oh yes,i have my bunnies all in a group..except for one...Riley,i'm still having trouble with him...he gets on with some of the bunnies but it just makes it hard because the others are all in a group,so to make sureRiley isn't alone,he plays with the bunnies that he gets along with seperately.

I gaveRiley a home back in early June 07along with his brother Benjamin,they really loved each other so much and just needed to be loved desperately,and they were both very sweet boys...in August i made an appoitment to have them both desexed...Benjamin never came home that day,he died under the anaesthetic..he didn't even get the op....i cannot tell you how hard it was to go pick up Riley that day,and take his brother home to be buried...it was really sad....i have had a lot of bunnies desexed before,but Benjamin was the first that i lost and it really hit me hard.

Dawn,when i bonded all my bunnies,i broke every single rule,but with me i had found it so easy,i shouldn't say that because sometimes i did have a bit of trouble with them...the only two bunnies that i had 'major' trouble with was Jack and Pippi,they had to definitely be seperated...they were seperated for over two years and a little while before Pippi died they had both bonded by themselves..i was just so amazed.

But yeah,it's fun to watch them all interacting with each other..but i just have to say that because they are all in a group doesn't mean that they all hang out with each other at the same time....they have their favourites and their little groups...but i will often see one bunny get up and go to the others and just plonks itself inbetween the other bunnies lol....i just wish that i could get Riley in with them but.......

Cheryl


----------



## trailsend (Feb 28, 2008)

Cheryl, I really enjoyed reading your blog & all the pictures - the buns are so adorable! I'm sorry to hear about Benjamin That's wonderful all your buns get along so well. Mine always surprise me because the ones I think will be the easiest to socialize rarely are! They always end up being the grumpy one who wants to only be with other buns on their terms, and their schedule... there's always at least one of those


----------



## cheryl (Feb 29, 2008)

*trailsend wrote: *


> Mine always surprise me because the ones I think will be the easiest to socialize rarely are! They always end up being the grumpy one who wants to only be with other buns on their terms, and their schedule... there's always at least one of those





Oh tell me about it lol....they can be such buggers sometimes.

I wish that i could get Riley in with the group,but Jack is being impossible,and i get very nervous when i see bunnies fighting...a few years ago,when Jack and Pippi decided they didn't want to be buddies anymore,they started to fight and thenthey had this one big fight andi remember thinking 'wow how can something so sweet looking and so innocent.....be such a beast'...that's the day i seperated them both full time.



Well i woke up just about 40 mins ago....it's only 7:20am here at the moment...and it's windy and cold this morning....well it is the 1st of March today (saturday)...first day of Autumn.

When the mornings were nice and warm,i would take the bunnies out in the morning and they absolutely love that morning sun,and since the mornings are getting cooler now...i take the bunnies out and their like 'hey..where's our sun'....the days are still warm at the moment...it just that the days are taking longer to warm up now..it's mean't to be a nice warm day todaylike it was yesterday 

Anyway i will post some Ebony pictures...she's another rescue that i gave a home to along with her sister Josie and two brothers Zak and Wally....they were destined to be snake food....my good ole friend had found out about it and then that's when she called me,asking if i could take them in....of course i had to...they were only babies.

Well here is Ebony...













Ebony cleaning her ear





















This little girl is just the sweetest...i'm glad i have her in my life.

BUT what i will do sometime today is post her and her siblings baby pictures from when they first arrived here....they were so cute! 

I'm going to goand makebreakfast now


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 1, 2008)

:inlove:


----------



## momofmany (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh....my.....goodness! I'm in LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hearts::hearts::heartbeat::inlove::inlove:

Your bunnies are some of the most beautiful bunnies I have ever seen!

Please tell me what breed your bunnies are? I am a lover of the lop ear type bunnies the most, but I'm not experienced enough to know what the breed is.

How many buns do you have and how were you able to bond them all together?

I just love looking at your buns and wishing I had some that looked like yours.:biggrin2:


----------



## buck rogers (Mar 2, 2008)

I love your blog!!! I'm reading along and new bunny stories and their pics keep popping up!!! I absolutely love lops and your areabsolutely ADORABLE!!!!! Too cute!!!!! How many buns do you have in total? I love the story about Maggie!!It's very funny.:biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Ebony :wave2, aren't you just so good looking!

How are you Cheryl? Hope Australia isn't too hot at the moment :hug1.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 2, 2008)

Thankyou for the compliments everyone 

The pictures i take of Ebony don't seem to come out looking nice all the time,i guess i have to change something on my camera....yep Ebony is just the cutest thing,i know the pictures don't do her enough justice,but her fur is so shiny and black....sometimes in the way she's looking,i have to search for her eyes because they blend in withher fur lol.

I remember when my friend brought them to my home,poor little things...i don't think they were let out to roam around before and they were to young anyway....i had kept them seperate for a little while,not as long as i should have though....of course they were frightened for a while...i put them in the room by themselves and took them out of their cage,they got their courage up later and started checking things out.....then they started binkying around lol.....you know...baby binkies are just awesome to watch..the cuteness is just so unbearable lol....they looked like little popcorn popping,it's really adorable,it just looks so cute coming from something so little lol.

I have their baby pictures to post also,i just wish i had taken a lot more now.

Ohh and i have to say that when i introduced the babies to the others,everybunny got on just fine.

I never did really have that much trouble bonding my bunnies,i didn't really have much to do with it....but everything didn't always go so smoothly though,there was a bit of chasing and humping of course.....but like i said in one of my other posts,the worst was Jack and Pippi....Pippi had bit Jack really hard on the cheek which made it swell up...they were seperated immediately.

They gotta have thespace also to be able to get away if they want to,but everything has worked out quite well for me.



Well i actually woke up to sunshine this morning and not the sound of the wind or the sound ofmy teeth chattering....ok i'm exaggerating a bit..my teeth weren't chatteringlol..but i'm one of these people who feels cold very easily....but this morning is actually warm and i don't have to wear a jumper....the bunnies are like 'YAY..the sun's back' lol

So it's been pretty nice here thanks Michelle 

Yesterday was actually a glorious day also,so i took the opportunity to rake up all the leaves and everything else that was blowing around the backyard,and then i put the rubbish bag against the fence..well...i will have to post the picture that explains the rest of my story lol

I just dropped my son Jeremy at school...i made him a nice chicken salad for lunch,i'm tired of finding squashed sandwiches in his bag...i think i give him to much stuff in his lunch box lol.

I can't believe that my 'baby' is in grade 7 now...his last year in primary,after this year,it's of to high school....boy!...where does the time go?!.....i remember when i first enrolled him at school...gosh!!

Hehe,i remember when he was in kindy and he would never let me leave until i had done all the puzzles with himlol



Well i guess i shall post these baby pictures


----------



## cheryl (Mar 2, 2008)

Ugh!..my computer is being a pain...i feel like doing this to it






Well anyway..here is little Ebony....isn't she so cute with her little ear up in the air lol
















Ebony's sister Josie


















This is Josie and Zak











Wally and Josie...Wally has aeroplane ears






Wally











A couple of pictures of an older Ebony











Remember how i wrote about this....

cheryl* wrote: *


> Yesterday was actually a glorious day also,so i took the opportunity to rake up all the leaves and everything else that was blowing around the backyard,and then i put the rubbish bag against the fence..well...i will have to post the picture that explains the rest of my story lol




Where's Wally! lol






It had taken me ages to find him sitting in there lol


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh my gosh! What cute babies! Thanks for posting those pictures.


I looved Wally pictures. What happened to him?


----------



## buck rogers (Mar 3, 2008)

I love the baby pictures!!!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 3, 2008)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> I looved Wally pictures. What happened to him?



Sorry..but i'm not quite sure what you mean lol

Anyway thanks for the lovely comments from both of you 

Cheryl


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 3, 2008)

They are all so precious!!!! I just love baby bunny pictures. Good thing they like to help with yard work.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 3, 2008)

*cheryl wrote: *


> *XxMontanaxX wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I looved Wally pictures. What happened to him?
> ...


Like do you still have him or did he go to another home or what?


----------



## momofmany (Mar 3, 2008)

Please tell me what breed your bunnies are? I am a lover of the lop ear type bunnies the most, but I'm not experienced enough to know what the breed yours are. Thank you!


----------



## Haley (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh Cheryl, Ive missed some great updates to your blog! All the babies are so adorable!

Your house reminds me of how things are at some rabbit only shelters- the bunnies begin to see their caretakes (you) as the head bunny and thus dont fight amogst themselves for that positition, they defer to you.

Your place must be so awesome with all those bunnies running around! I swear Im going to come to Australia sometime to visit!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys 

Hehe..Haley they do have a bunny room as well ...but in my home,there is at most times a few bunnies hopping around.

Oh sorry momofmany,i forgot to mention that before in my other reply...here we call them Dwarf Lops.....and they're just as sweet as a yummy caramel and banana pie

Montana..I kept the four babies,i wasn't going to though as i really didn't want anymore bunnies at the time,i had enough to look after as it was...but i just had to take them,otherwise they would have been lunch :shock:....i was only planning to have them for a little while and then i was going to give them to my mum,because she has a big closed in area in her backyard.....but.......as time went on,i grew attached to them...so they stayed here with me 

I don't know if you guy's use the term Wally when someone is being silly or made a mistake..like eg.."you silly Wally,whatcha do that for?"....Well Wally is all that..his name is perfect for him...he's such a little Wally...i absolutely love his little airplane ears...it gives him this kinda cheeky character...like i'm a little bugger lol....but he's just the cutest thing..i love him to bits 

Also i just wanted to add that it is illegal to give snakeslive food here in Australia,of course that is not going to stop peoplethough


----------



## momofmany (Mar 4, 2008)

*cheryl wrote:*


> Oh sorry momofmany,i forgot to mention that before in my other reply...here we call them Dwarf Lops...


THANK YOU! Does anyone know are they comparable to or the same as Holland Lops OR Mini Lops? I just love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin2:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 4, 2008)

That's so awsome that you kept them all...so...can we have some recent pictures of Wally please? 

And I think dwarf lops are the same as holland lops, thats what someone told me.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 6, 2008)

momofmany...that's where i get confused,but i suppose they would be like the USA holland lop..they are bigger than a minilop

I love it when they're running around and their little ears flap away in the wind

And yep Montana,i will get some new pictures of Wally...he's absolutely adorable that boy,he has the most cutest little face .



Well i just have to say that i think the big fella up there got tired of me complaining about the weather...it has been so hot here the last couple of days..it's been in the veryhigh 30's *C...oh so hot!!....that's what i get for complaining i suppose 

Last night i was driving home from shopping and i was listening to the radio..it was 32*C at 6:30 in the evening.

The bunnies are cool though,they have the air conditioning to keep them cool,which they just love 

Ok i will post more pictures soon...of Wally


----------



## cheryl (Mar 6, 2008)

I just thought i would post this picture of Wally....he's about a year old in this picture...i love his ears....he can have them right out to the sides....he can even have them kinda down to....it depends all on his mood...i do have some pictures of a younger Wally with his ears in all different positions which i will download and then post them.....he's so cute!!


----------



## 12354somebunny (Mar 6, 2008)

oh wow, i can't believe i missed all the updates on your blog, Cheryl!! i had no idea you had so many rabbits!! i really enjoyed all the photos, esp Maggie & her ears (lol!) and Wally the bunnycopter .. too cute for words!

its amazing how all your bunnies get along so easily. i only have a couple of bunnies now, but i hope to have more someday and i'd like them all to be one big bonded group like yours. how did you go about introducing each new bunny to your existing group? 

did you gather the whole group into a neutral area and then bring the new bunny in? i spend a good 15mins or more just running after my 2 buns to get them into their carrier for vet visits etc lol! i can't imagine how much time i'd need to gather a whole group of buns


----------



## cheryl (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey somebunny,

When i introduced a new bunny to the group i always had my two boys to help out in case a fight broke out





I never really had a whole lot of trouble,there was the humping and sniffing of course,there was also some chasing for a while but other than that,nothing major,i also found that some bunnies weren't even interested in the new comer.

But no matter how well they seemed to get along during the day,i always seperated the new bunny for the night,i get nervous and i worry a lot so i was happy to do that until i felt satisfied that they would be ok full time.

Also at one time i had to seperate two girls because of their fighting with the other girls...Pippi joined them some time later for fighting with Jack.

I'm happy the way my little group has worked out,but i don't think that i would have the courage to try that again,i'm sure i was just very lucky.

Oh and it also works if you have the room,plenty of space so they can get away from each other helps a great deal.



Well onto some bunny news now....

I used to play this game with Sunshine,where i would run up and down the hallway and she would chase after me...up and down...up and down..and then she stopped playing after a couple of months...that was it..



But after about a year,she's playing the game again..yay....up and down....up and down..me yelling 'come on Sunny..come and get me'...she is so funny and she is the only one that will play like that,if she plonks herself down and doesn't get upagain..that means end of game





Sunshine sitting out the back with Cassidy and Chocolate Bunny










Sunshine is adorable,she used to be boss at one time keeping every bunny in check and order...but as time went by,she stepped down from the throne and handed all her responsibilities over to Miss Chocolate Bunny...Chockie is THE diva bun...she's a girl who knows what she wants and how to get it,i'm sureChockie somehow conned Sunny from handing her that jeweled tiara ...anyway more on Chocolate Bunny later








my bunnies :rollseyes





Sunshine and



Chocolate Bunny






Well Sunshine just celebrated her 4th birthday




,she hung out with all her bunny buddies,i'm sure she made each and everybunny give her a kiss for her special day to....if any bunny has a sweet attitude it's Sunshine...she is so adorable and i just love the way she plays,she loves togive kisses as well..i say 'give mum...mum..kiss ..kiss'and she kisses my face





Sunshine's nicknames...Sunnybunny..Sunny...Miss Cow..Sunsun Boo boo

Beautiful girl






Dreaming of lotsa yummy goodies.....



...



....



...










Hehe..it's funny how the weather works sometimes...there i was complaining that it wasn't getting warm enough just a little while ago....now we have been in a heat wave for the last eight days....i guess i shouldn't have complained


----------



## Haley (Mar 11, 2008)

Aww that Wally is adorable, Cheryl! I love those ears! Are they still like that?

And thank you for the Chocolate Bunny fix, although now you just left me wanting more 

Haley

PS. Youre making me jealous with all this talk about warm weather- we've had a really long and cold winter. Im so anxious for spring!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 12, 2008)

Yep Haley..Wally still has his ears like that....he's a funny little boy because he can hold his ears in all different positions.....i have been meaning to get some new pictures of Wally but just haven't gotten around to it yet...but i will..in the next couple of days.....hehe..you gotta see him when he has his ears down...he looks so adorable and baby-ish...i will have to snap a picture quickly the next time he has his ears like that,as he tends to move his ears when he hears me coming....i didn't realize that bunnies could control their ears like that...but i guess they can.

Ohh i just have to say that Maggie had her ear up again today,but it was only like that for a little while until it dropped back down again....weird bunnies i have :?

Oh my gosh..the weather has been really hot here with no relief in sight...it's still supposed to be in the high 38-39*C all week :shock:

talking about snow...i wish it would snow here....just for one day....like today


----------



## cheryl (Mar 12, 2008)

Miss Chocolate Bunny thought it would be a good idea to advertise herself for easter,i guess it's because her name is Chocolate Bunny,she wants to get the message across that Chocolate is better for easter....she thinks she's just as sweet as chocolate anyway

Chocolate Bunny....


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 13, 2008)

i love your lops!!!:inlove:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 13, 2008)

Cute cute cute cute cute....:faint:


----------



## cheryl (Mar 14, 2008)

Aww thankyou to both of you 



Well i went to the Petstock store today...they only sell pet supplies but they did sell bunnies there and fish though...i would always stop and say hello to the little bunnies,they were well looked after but i always feel sorry to see bunnies in pet shops,some bunnies would come up to me while others would run and hide...it's those bunnies that hide are the one's i would love to take home because their scaredness just makes my little heart ache for them,they need to be comforted.

Anyway, when i walked in..i walked down the isle and there were no bunnies anywhere..no cages..nothing.Well i was thinking that maybe they stopped selling them for easter.....well i went and got my 40kg bag of pellets and put them on the trolley because there is no way i can carry 40kg's...gosh i weigh just 49kg's,that's like trying to carry myself loland went to the counter,and i asked the girl where have the bunnies gone...she said that they are no longer selling bunnies,she said that it was costing them more to look after them,and also because they felt it just wasn't appropiate for the little bunnies being under the sky lights all day.

I was so thrilled,and i told the girl that it is absolutely awesome of them to do that and we ended up in a long conversation....hehe..she said that i was very sweet :embarrassed:

So they didn't stop selling them for easter...but at least they have stoppedselling them for good now 

I know most of the people well in that store,it's where i havebought my pellets for a long time now....hehe..one guy told me that i was one of their most popular customers with buying rabbit pellets....because i buy so much :embarrassed:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 14, 2008)

That is so great! 

How many rabbits do you have right now?


----------



## cheryl (Mar 14, 2008)

Alishia..i have 13 little ankle biters



I got a video of Wally just tonight....he's so cute...you gotta watch his ears...the way he moves them...oh and Riley is in there as well and watch both of their little mouths moving so fast..i love little bunny mouths especially when they are eating:rofl:

The picture quality isn't that good though...but i will get better ones hopefully over the weekend...hehe i will get a video of Chocolate Bunny.

I have a video of Jack that i was going to download as well,but my voice sounds funny in it,i was talking soft and then i spoke really loud and i scared Jack and then he stopped eating his carrot and hopped away....it was so funny and i have it all on video,maybe i should post it anyway

Anyway here is the video of Wally and Riley

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFkWs8mtsRw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFkWs8mtsRw[/ame]


----------



## cheryl (Mar 14, 2008)

You knowi really have to say this.....just tonight i was in the kitchen cooking teawhen all of a sudden i smelled this familiar smell in the kitchen....Pippi!..it was Pippi's smell.....E Cunculi had damaged Pippi's bladderand he couldn't wee properly,so therefore he was wet a lot...so he was having a lot of butt baths...and i would use baby nappy rash cream or cornflour...and he would just smell so baby-ish and cornflour-ishfor a long time after....well that is what i smelled tonight!! that same familiar smell....it was just so weird.

I really just had to get that of my chest


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 14, 2008)

I would love to try and take a group shot of that.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 14, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I would love to try and take a group shot of that.



Hehe...good idea...i will see what i can do 

Something funny would be to get a video of them all when they're eating a carrot...now that is something to hear!....all you can hear is munch...munch...munch lol


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow...that's neat that you smelled him...are you okay? I know things like that can really make a person break down...that's so rough...

Wonderful video of Wally and Riley...and what adorable ears!! I love Riley's coloring, too...

I have a theory...I think bunnies are just cuter in Australia...either that, or you got the cutest in the world!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah,i'm ok Rosie..it was just really weird smelling that smell since he died,it's something that stopped me in my tracks,i just stood there thinking 'Pippi'...i don't know it was just weird.

And Rosie thankyou for your kind words 



Oh in the video at the end you just get to see Chocolate Bunny squeeze herself in between the two boys...she's such a pig 

Cheryl


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 14, 2008)

*cheryl wrote: *


> You knowi really have to say this.....just tonight i was in the kitchen cooking teawhen all of a sudden i smelled this familiar smell in the kitchen....Pippi!..it was Pippi's smell.....E Cunculi had damaged Pippi's bladderand he couldn't wee properly,so therefore he was wet a lot...so he was having a lot of butt baths...and i would use baby nappy rash cream or cornflour...and he would just smell so baby-ish and cornflour-ishfor a long time after....well that is what i smelled tonight!! that same familiar smell....it was just so weird.
> 
> I really just had to get that of my chest


:shock: I have yet for something like this to happen to me. But, they say for humans, you'll have this happen when the person you lost's spirit comes around to visit, I've heard it true of animals as well. So, maybe it really was Pippi visiting you.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 16, 2008)

Crystal..i have never ever really experienced nothing like that before,or maybe i just didn't take any notice....i don't know...but it was Pippi's smell...it was just that familiar smell ofPippi just being washed and baby cream and cornflour,it wasa very distinguished smell...i could only smell it for a few minutes and then it was gone :?

My babyboy knows that i'm missing him



Well i just have to say that it's very hot here today,and the bunnies still snuggle up together!....oh my gosh i don't know how they do it...it's hot!...how can they snuggle up so close together?!......i have the air con on and the fans going but still.......:?


----------



## cheryl (Mar 16, 2008)

Well it's a lazy hot Sunday here today....i have washed the floor,washed the dishes,done the washing and i also did all the bunny dutiesand other little bits and pieces around the home...now everything is done i'm free...i was going to go out the back and do some gardening and cleaning up,but it's just way to hot!..so it's inside i stay.

So i thought i would post a few pictures of Charlie,these are when Charlie was younger,they are posted in my other blog as well.

Fluffy Charlie














Charlie is a sweet little girl...she's Pippi's daughter..she is the only one that really looks like him actually..except she's fluffy....i call her fluffy Charlie..she has to be brushed quite often so she doesn't end up all knotty... she can collect hay with her fur and i'm forever plucking it out lol...it's funny how each and every bunny has their special little personality...and Charlie's personality is..she's a charming little girl...when she was young i mistakenly thought she was a boy..so i was taking Cassidy down to be desexed and i took Charlie as well....i get a phone call half hour later from the vet saying that Charlie was not a boy but in fact a girl....poor Charlie,i will never forget the look she gave me when i picked her up and brought her home from the vet....her lookwas evil i tell ya..just evil..if only her eyes were red lol.....how dare i mistake princess Charlie for a boy.....ohh boy i got thumped at and everything...she gave me the butt.. hopped off,stopped and thumped her foot again and then went and hid under the lounge....bunnitude..i tell ya.

My son Jeremy with Baby Charlie






Charlie also had a sister called Baby...she's at the Rainbow Bridge,we miss her very much...Charlie is not a bunny that gets into mischief...she is quite a good girl,she doesn't like to be held at all though..and she hates the brush...so it is a bit hard to brush her on my own...my son has to hold her for me..little bugger..she should be used to it by now.

Ayoung Charlie with Sunshine






Charlies mum is Daisy..but Daisy is at the Rainbow bridge...Daisy was an awesome mum when she had her unexpectedbabies.

Sunshine and Daisy shared a very tight bond as they grew up,they were inseperable,and when Daisy had her babies Sunshine was there as well...talk about bunny support...those two little babies had two mummies 

Babies..Charlie and Baby











Charlie is just an awesome little girl...it's been fun watching her grow up...she's just turned 3 years old this year...wow it seems like she was just a new born not long ago..gosh they grow so fast.....well she was never a licker...never licked me or anything....but just recently in the last couple of months,she's been giving me kisses,which is just awesome 

I just took these pictures recently

Look at Charlies face,she looks mad


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 16, 2008)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Crystal..i have never ever really experienced nothing like that before,or maybe i just didn't take any notice....i don't know...but it was Pippi's smell...it was just that familiar smell ofPippi just being washed and baby cream and cornflour,it wasa very distinguished smell...i could only smell it for a few minutes and then it was gone :?
> 
> My babyboy knows that i'm missing him


Cheryl, I honestly believe it was Pippi visiting you, I really do. If the smell was exactly his? Yep:hug:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 16, 2008)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Anyway here is the video of Wally and Riley
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFkWs8mtsRw



OMG :inlove: They are both sooooo cute!!! I love Wally! 



And look at fluffy charlie! I love his baby photos. Lets just switch, Macey and Keiran for Wally and Charlie.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 18, 2008)

I reallybelieve it wasPippi somehow,Crystal...it was very strange..i tell ya! :?

Montana..Wally and Charliesay thankyou so much 



I just thought i would share the kind of day that i have had today...

Well every morning i let the bunnies outside to play,but when i have myclasses,the bunnies have to come in early.Well..i was running late for my class this morning because i just couldn't find my house keys anywhere...ugh!that is so annoying when that happens,i searched and searched everywhere,i ended up finding them ages later sitting on the cupboard,they were just kinda camaflouged,well the bunnies were being naughty as well,and they justwould not come inside....usually if i call them they will come inside...but i don't blame them this morning because our 14 day heat wave is over...and this morning was just nice.

Anyway,i got most of them in and Chocolate Bunny,Jack and Cassidy were left..oh boy they just didn't want tocome in.....i was so late for my class!....well i finally got them in after a while,i bribed them in with a carrot ....hehe follow the carrot.

Anyway i finally got in my car andi was driving down the road when my phone rings...i was waiting for an important call,so i had to answer it..so i pull over,because it's against the law here to drive and talk on your phone at the same time..if your phone rings you must pull over...oh! you are allowed the hands free device though.

So i pulled over and answered the phone...it was my friend who lives in Melbourne now...she could not have called at a more worse time....ugh! all i could think about was being late for my class...and what my lecturer was going to say...she's awesome,i like her..but she likes everyone to show upto her class,she dislikes people falling behind.

Well i say my goodbye's to my friend,and start driving...i look at the fuel gage and notice that i need petrol.....oh darn i said to myself...i should have put it in last night like i was going to....but i just couldn't be bothered at the time,so i stopped to fill up with petrol....there was more wasted time! ullhair:

Wow,i finally get to the TAFE centre...and i go to grab my folder and pens....and guess what?....i left them home!.....i leaned my head on the steering wheel and said ' ugh...why me!'

I was just going to go home,but i decided to be brave and show up...2 hours late.I absolutely hate showing up late anywhere,because everyone just turns their head and all eye's are on me....i'm shy..and i hate that lol

Hehe..Helaine who is the lecturer asked where i had been,and i explained my long and exhausting morning lol


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah, Cheryl, how nice that Pippi visited you.

Aw, I'm sorry to hear of your bad morning. I hope the teacher was understanding at least. I know what you mean about being late and all eyes onyou, I hate that too:embarrassed:, hee.


Wally's ear in the vid is so cute! What control!


----------



## Haley (Mar 19, 2008)

I always say better late than never Im notoriously late for everything!

I absolutely love the video and this photo!






She looks so grumpy!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Crystal and Haley 

Hehe,my teacher was ok,she just said 'Cheryl..you decided to join us' lol,sheis really a nice lady,but she can get annoyed with people when they show up late.And when i explained everything to her,she understood...she laughed when i told her about me trying to get my bunnies inside,she was quite facinated and wanted to hear more about my bunnies lol.

Oh gosh,i can be late for a lot of things also,there have been many many times with me having to explain why i'm late for a lot of stuff....my family gets annoyed as well.

Hehe,that picture of Charlie is priceless....i just love her angry face lol....she is a darling though,she's very sweet.....i'm just so happy that i have somethingfrom Pippi and Daisy....i have their baby girl.



Ohh gosh i went into panic mode last night,i fed the bunnies their pellets and Maggie never went to the plate to eat....i always watch my bunnies to make sure that every bun is eating...anyway..i took a few pellets to Maggie,she took one from my hand and ate it very slowly,she was not her usual self last night..she looked sad kind of thing....she went and drank some water though but she just wouldn't eat much.

I don't know how old Maggie is as she is a rescue,and i was just getting so worried about her,i was worried when i woke up this morning...but she's ok thank goodness...i tell ya...these bunnies make me worry so much about them.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh my goodness...bunnies are so good at making us worry, aren't they? It's like one day, they just don't feel like being social...and we PANIC! Hehe!!

I feel like, with nine here, I go into a panic almost daily. These bunnies keep you on your toes!! 

Silly stinkers...


----------



## cheryl (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh tell me about it Rosie!...i'm forever worrying about my bunnies,maybe a little to much...i was just worrying so much about Maggie because i have no idea how old she is or anything and when she didn't really want to eat,but i was just over the moon that she was ok this morning...thank goodness.

I just got this picture of Maggie down the back resting,i offered her some parsley and she ate it just fine,she just looked really sad last night...sweet girl.








I also got these pictures this morning...i absolutely love the mornings when the sky is so pretty like that..the sunrise was just awesome..i made these pictures bigger











These were taken just from my front door,it was about 6:50am in the morning,the whole sky looked like it was on fire,it was just so so pretty,the tree that you can see that's in the way is my China Doll Tree..i adore my tree so much


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh wow Cheryl! Those sun rise pictures are amazing! I remember the sunrises and sunsets where so spectacular in Australia.

--Dawn


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 20, 2008)

Aww!! Maggie is so adorable!! (Of course, what did I expect? Your bunnies have a particular cuteness!!) She looks like she can have that spunkitude at time, too! Hehe!

And those sunrise pictures....WOW...how beautiful!! Love your China Doll tree, too...


----------



## cheryl (Mar 20, 2008)

Thankyou to you both 

I know,i just love watching the sunset and sunrise..i think it's just a spectacular sight to see.

Hehe yeah..Maggie can have attitude...well she tries but she's to darn cute for me to take her serious 



I went shopping last night,because the shops are closed here today....good friday...so us aussies have a long weekend..Monday is a holiday as well.

Ugh..i don't usually do my shopping on that kind of day because the supermarkets are very very busy with people stacking their trolley's up with food....and i hate going to places that are packed with people...especially people who are pushing trolley's and not watching where they are going...oh my gosh..i cannot tell you how many people got to close to me and their trolley hit me in the back of my heels...ugh that is so annoying...they would say sorry...and while grunting under my breath..i would politelysay..oh that's ok...but in my mind i was thinking if one more person rams into my heels again...well i had this image in my head




.Well i finish my shopping and then i had to wait in the big long line,ugh my frozen food was going to defrost even before i got served...and then while i was waiting in line someone who was getting served had no bar code on one of their products,so the check out girl had to call to get someone to get the bar code...ugh how annoying...well i was so happy to get outta there,and i was happy when i was in the car park.....ummm,i had to look for my car,as i just got out and didn't look at exactly where i parked it,and it just happens to blend in with everyone else's cars,my car is white and it happened to be parked with other white cars,so my car blended in...i found it eventually.

Before i left home to go shopping,i left Ebony and Jackin the loungeroom,i get home and pack everything away...then i see Ebony and she looks a bit funny,so i go up and check her out....oh she had a piece of stickytape on her lip,now how was i going to get that of her..so i pulled it gently and it wouldn't come of...Anthony told me to quickly pull it of...i said no it will hurt her....so i'm there gently trying to pull this stickytape of her lip...she's trying to get away...and then as i had one end of the stickytape...Ebony tried her hardest to get away and that's when the stickytape came of.....she gave me this evil look,like it was all my fault,she hopped away and sulked for a while...she came back to me later when she smelled food...oh well of course i'm her friend now...i had something that she wanted lol

Bunnies and children :rollseyes



It was Wally's turn lastnight to be sorta off,he didn't want to eat any pellets,i gave him a carrot and he wouldn't eat that as well....i just went through that with Maggie the other night...he did drink some water though...he was ok after a while though...but my golly can these bunnies keep me on my toes.



ps Dawn..you have just reminded me about something :shock:


----------



## cheryl (Mar 20, 2008)

Ohh i'm also going to try to get some video's of the bunnies over this extended weekend...i want to get one of Chocolate Bunny while she's sleeping...she is so adorable and looks like a sleeping beauty 

So that's my aim...i'll try.

Cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Mar 21, 2008)

*The bunnies made an automatic pellet dispenser or should i say Jack did*






I had bought two bags of 20kg pellets,the first bag i had emptied into the pellet bin,and the other bag i was going to store in the laundry,but i went and hung the washing out on the clothesline instead and forgot about the bag of pellets,this is who i caught,he was actually scratching at the bag when i came inside






My boy Jack...he kinda turned his head when he heard me say *hands on hips*'well what do you think your doing young man...hmmmm'






He must have thought ohh well i've been caughtand went ahead and kept on eating the pellets






Now i don't know if young missy here (Chocolate Bunny)had anything to do with it or not,she probably got Jack to do her dirty work for her..she's a clever girl this one






The bag of pellets






These guyslove getting into mischief



Ohh i forgot to say,that i have moved the bag now,some bunny wasn't very happy with that lol


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness...what stinkers! I love when they get into trouble!! LOL!!

And the grocery store experience...how frustrating!! I hate when the stores are packed with people...really gets me up in a tizzy!!

Aww...I would LOVE to see a video of Chocolate Bunny sleeping....


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 21, 2008)

Cheryl, I don't think Jack would have put a hole in the bag. I bet it was there when you put the bag down and the pellets just fell out on their own and Jack being the good boy that he is didn't want to leave a mess for you to clean up.

Susan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 21, 2008)

Cheryl, you tell the best stories. I hate crowded places too, especially grocery stores:grumpy:. I honestly dont know how you contained yourself from not saying anything about the cart hitting you, ouch:?. Someone bumped me from behind once with one of those huge kid ones that look like cars, she said she couldn't tell how close she was, so that was okay. But I can't stand when people have to stand right up behind you either, pet peeve of mine.

The sunrise pics are awesome!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 22, 2008)

Hehe,thankyou guys

Oh yes i must get that video of little miss sleeping beauty...i have been kinda busy today doing housework,it was a beautiful day today so i washed all my windows inside and out,they are sparkling now...i also went out and raked up all the leaves from out the front...i was a very busy girl today.

Hehe Susan...my Jack is a sweetheart...he's the kind of bunny that doesn't usually get into mischief....unless he does it on the sly and i never catch him but this time i caught him red pawed....you should have seen him scratching at that bag...he was really going for it lol.....i was just so lucky to get those pictures for proof...thankgod my camera was sitting on the computer desk right by where the pellets were.

Of course i had to have a giggle though...he looked so cute scratching at the bag..i still say that Chocolate Bunny had something to do with it....Jack is a good boy...he was influenced i tell ya..i'm sure by a little brown bunny lol

Oh gosh was i glad to get out of that supermarket...i really hate shopping in crowds like that....i'm sure i was walking funny when i was headed out to the car lol...my poor heels.....you know another thing that i find annoying is when i'm shopping and someone in front of me just happens to stop suddenlywithout looking behind them..and i have to stop suddenly before i hit their butt with my trolleylol

Ohh and i know those childrens car trolleythings that you are talking about Crystal...we used to have them here as well...but they are no longer around anymore,maybe they were annoying or something...i really did not think about them until you mentioned it in your reply.



I was out the back with the bunnies just before and i called out to Maggie...she looked at me...and then started cleaning her ears...i called her again..she stopped cleaning her ears and started grooming herself...i kept on calling her...and she just gave me this look from a distance...like she was saying..'hold it lady..i'm busy'...but i kept on calling her..and then all of a sudden she stopped what she was doing and bolted over to me...if only she jumped in my arms and slobbered all over me like a dog...well that's what she looked like when she was running to me...like she was ready to jump in my arms...but she didn't...she just came to get her carrot lol....it was so cute the way she did it though


----------



## cheryl (Mar 22, 2008)

ugh double post


----------



## cheryl (Mar 22, 2008)

ummm triple post


----------



## cheryl (Mar 22, 2008)

It's Easter morning here so who better to say happy Easter than Chocolate Bunny


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 22, 2008)

Happy Easter Cheryl, 

Give that Chocolate Bunny a Big Kiss:bunnyhug: from me.

Susan:running bunny


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 22, 2008)

Aww...Happy Easter to you guys, too!

Hugs and love to you, the buns, and your sons!

Rosie & the Herd


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 22, 2008)

Happy Easter, Cheryl, bunnies and family:bunny24. I hope you're having a great day.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 22, 2008)

Thankyou so very much guys...i hope you all have a wonderful Easter as well..i must say it's such a marvelous day here today...but it's very very quiet around Adelaide ....it seems everyone has gone away for the long weekend but me!!

:big kiss:to all of you

Cheryl


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 23, 2008)

I saw this picture and wanted to kiss that nose! What a doll!
Happy Easter!!! :hug:


----------



## cheryl (Mar 23, 2008)

Aww Chocolate Bunny loves her kisses....thankyou Bo B...and a very happy Easter to you and your family


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 24, 2008)

I just read through your whole blog and I have to say...it was very entertaining! I really need to start reading blogs more.

I love all your bunno's...they all seem so precious .


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 24, 2008)

*cheryl wrote: *


>


:inlove:

Thank you, Cheryl!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks heaps Amy,my bunnies appreciate your comments



:wave:Hi Laura,i don't see you around here much anymore...Chocolate Bunny sends all her chocolatey love your way.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh i just pressed the send button on my last reply,and i forgot to say what Sunshine did this morning.

I was home by myself and i was having a shower and i will not shower with the door closed when i'm home on my own...well i was having my shower when all of a sudden i heard the bathroom door shut...oh my goodness i nearly freaked out and as i went to poke my head out of the shower curtain,i saw a little black face poke her head in the shower...it was Sunshine lol....she scared the crap outta me....she had nudged the door shut with her nose lol...what was more funny was when she poked her head into the shower she got a bit of water splashed onto her face...she binkied off flicking her ears lol...it's something that you just had to be there to see how funny it was lol....she gave me a good laugh that's for sure.

Ohh bunnies..they are the most funniest little creatures lol


----------



## Jess_sully (Mar 25, 2008)

Awww. 
My bathroom at my father's house was connected to my bedroom, so I would never shut the bathroom door, just the main door to my bedroom. My Walter used to always lay on the heating vent and occasionally pop his head in whenever I took a shower. 
Yes, bunnies certainly are wonderful.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 26, 2008)

:wave:Hi Jess_sully,

I know....bunnies are just the cutest little things when they do something so funny..Sunshine was so funny in the bathroom....you should have seen her scratching at the door to be let backout.....scratch....scratch....scratch...let me out!

These little guys always bring a smile to my face...no matter if i'm having a bad day or what...they always lift my spirits right up to their level again

My crazy little Sunnybunny...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 26, 2008)

Aww!! Cheryl!! Sunshine is so adorable!!

I had a kitty (my heart kitty, KeyKat) that couldn't STAND to be in a separate room from me, so I had to leave the bathroom door open when I showered. Well, one day, she decided she couldn't stand to be on the other side of the shower curtain, either...so she jumped right on into the shower with me!

Oh, you should've seen it...I'd never seen a feline move so fast in my LIFE!! It was so funny...she shot out of there with kinda a "MROWWW!!" on her way out...spent hours bathing me, shooting me sulky looks the whole time...as if I'd pushed her into the shower, or something!! Kinda got a hint of, "Why didn't you TELL ME that you were in a watery place?!?!" Hehe...silly girl...

Needless to say, KeyKat never wanted in the bathroom while I showered again! LOL!!


----------



## Jess_sully (Mar 26, 2008)

Sunnybunny has a great frog impersonation!
Maherwoman- I can just imagine the look on her face when she got sprayed, haha!
For some reason, most of my past pets LIKED water, whether they were supposed to or not. :huh2


----------



## cheryl (Mar 28, 2008)

Rosie...i would have loved to have seen the look on KeyKat's face...i could just imagine lol...animals are such silly little buggers....this is why i love animals so so much....they bring so much joy to our lives 

Jess....it's funny how some animals like water while others think it's going to kill them lol


----------



## cheryl (Mar 30, 2008)

The bunnies had a lovely day outside today,it had rained a bit in the morning but the afternoon turned out ok....the bunnies were happy that they were able to get to play outside...i sat there and just watched them play and hop around....Josie was being a maniac by zooming around the tree and around the yard....there is nothing more satisfying than watchinga happy bunny....what's more funnythoughis when i sit on the step outside...each of the bunnies will come to me and chin my feet...like 'she's mine...no..she's mine..no...she's mine lol'.

Iv'e also got some video's i need to download and post also,but i didget a video of Ebony today,she's so black that it's hard to really see her properly...gosh you can just see her eyes in the video

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD7jyQOLsdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD7jyQOLsdg[/ame]




Goodnight(ahhh.morning) people's...it's 12:50am monday


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 30, 2008)

I love the video Cheryl!:love: Aren't black bunnies gorgeous?

More pictures please!:biggrin2::hug:


----------



## cheryl (Mar 30, 2008)

Thankyou Jess 

I know!...i just love black bunnies,i love how silky Ebony's fur feels....but i find it hard to get good pictures of her on camera...most of the time when i take pictures of her it looks like she has no eyes lol.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheryl, great video Ebony is ADORABLE. I keep thinking it's a good thing Winston hashalf a white face. Sometimes I can't see him in his cage, specially if I have a dark blanket draped over the cage.

Look forward to more pictures of all your babies.

Susan


----------



## cheryl (Mar 31, 2008)

Hehe Susan...*giggles at the comment about Winston*who by the way is just gorgeous butyeah i can understand,it's like Ebony at night time...i just cannot see her...she blends in with thedarklol...her nickname is little shadow...because she's just so black!...when you look at her head on..you cannot see her face...she just looks like a little black blob lol.....Ebony's lovely though,she's one precious little bunny who i'm just thankful to have in my life...if i didn't give her and her siblings a home well then they justwouldn't be here now.


----------



## JamesCarden (Mar 31, 2008)

there so fluffy andcute i just wanna pick them up and squeeze em! lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 31, 2008)

That is a cute video, I have a black holland lop like Ebony,Nibbles. When I look in her cage I am not always sure which end I am looking at.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 3, 2008)

*JamesCarden wrote: *


> there so fluffy andcute i just wanna pick them up and squeeze em! lol



I know...that's what i want to do to them all the time..if only they would let me of course .

*giggles at wabbitdad's comment about Nibbles*....I cannot tell you how many times i have actuallydone that myself lol.



Well Sunshine's been getting into a lot of mischief recently...she's been getting into allsorts of stuff....yesterday iwas busy doing the house work when i heard a scratching noise coming down the hallway,so i went to investigate....and i caught the little bugger in the bottom drawer of Jeremy's cupboard.... he never closed it before he went to school..it's his what i call a 'junk' drawer,it just has bits and pieces in it,a lot of unused paper....Well there was Sunny sitting in the drawer,scratching at all the paper lol....i know i shouldn't laugh but she lookedso naughty sitting in there...so i scooped her out and shut the door...she gave me this look like 'aww mum..you spoiled all my fun' lol..she is so silly that girl.

Ohh another thing she has started doing is digging the litter out of the litter box..i had just cleaned it all up this morning....i can hear her now as i write this...she's digging the litter out...little bugger.

Maybe it's the weather that's making her weird....it's getting cold here and it's been raining....we desperately need the rain here because ofthe bad drought that we have been having for quite a while now...it actuallyhailed on Wednesday,i was quite surprised....i now put my heater on around 5:00 every evening now because i hate feeling cold..and you just gotta see the bunnies sitting in front of it(they all share it),they stretch themselves out and just take in all that warmth....they look so sweet...just like a little puppy or kitty...what a bunderful life they have


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 4, 2008)

I think I need to see some pictures of all those bunnies warming themselves by the heater. 

Zeke and Baxter have been getting some free run time due to their good behaviour recently, but they keep jumping on the coffe table and messing all my school work up. They spilled a glass of water on some today! But, alas, how are you supposed to stay mad at those cute little faces. Especially when they swarm you for food.

--Dawn


----------



## cheryl (Apr 4, 2008)

I know Dawn....there is just no way that i can stay mad at these little guys..now they have gotten into quite a bit of mischief....that if my kids did half the things they did..then they would be in big trouble...yet the bunnies get away with everything lol

I got a video of Jack today...he likes to hang around me while i'm on the computer so i thought i would take a quick video...also in the video you just get to see a bit ofChocolate Bunny,i tried to get her in the video but she hopped away the bugger.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy4LAIVirvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy4LAIVirvQ[/ame]


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 4, 2008)

I got behind on your blog because I was so involved in that Zootoo contest. Shame on me!! Everyone looks so cute and wonderful. Those little fuzzbutts sure can put a smile on your face.

Have you started your volunteer work yet? I am enjoying mine so much. I had two of my shelter buns adopted this week and only have two bunnies left. Now I can give GeeWiz and Sunny extra long playtimes!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Patti,

No i haven't started volunteering yet...on April 19th i have my orientation with the Animal Welfare League,i'm really looking forward to that,because i cannot wait to start...it seems like i have been waiting for ages now,i just didn't realize it was going totake this long.

I'm so happy for those two little bunnies that found a forever home,it must make you feel so proud and happy knowing that they have someone to love them .


----------



## swanlake (Apr 4, 2008)

AWWWWWWWW

i LOVE jack! what a cutie pie!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 5, 2008)

Jack said that he liked your comment swanlake 

I must getand download my other videos,i have some very cute one's 



I just got up out of bed thinking it was 6:00am,i just finished from making my hot milo and turned on the computer and i notice the time says 5:00am.....oh bugger!...daylight savings hasfinished...i forgot about it lol

Chocolate Bunny these were taken yesterday











It looks like she's pulling a face in this picture






I'll post more pictures of the bunnies later today


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 5, 2008)

I just love Chocolate Bunny's little smooshie face! One of my shelter bunnies is a brown male lop and he is the sweetest boy. I think he's in love with me. When I sit on the floor he runs circles around me and then jumps in my lap for nose rubs. He just loves playing with toys too. Chocolate Bunny reminds me some much of him.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow Cheryl, I've never sat down and read your blog before. I can't believe you have all those buns free roaming together, that's so cool.

I love the pics of Wally and also of Maggie (? the bun who had one ear up and you lost her because she had both ears down) and friend on a shelt of a table (back on page one).

You are so lucky to have them all get on, bar Riley. Can you have severe words with mine please?


----------



## cheryl (Apr 7, 2008)

Aww Patti,that is so sweet how the little shelter bunny loves you...that's just the sweetest thing...yeah Chocolate Bunny is a sweet little thing as well,but she can be very bossy at times,but she is so adorable,she has a lot of character that girl..i just love her to bits 



Tracey,to have my bunnies together like that,i think is just luck...plus they have a big space to be on their own if they want to which i'm sure does make a difference...they all don't hang out together at once,they have their favourites that they sit with...little bunny groups lol

I know i'm pretty lucky,and i will neverhave the courageto try it again thoughlol

But it is fun to watch them interact with each other 







This is Sunshine here,my mum has just hopped away for a bit *hehe*,so i thought i would just say that my mum took a video of me today...while i was resting... mind you! :rollseyes....she kept complaining though,that my fur is so black,not as black as Ebony's but black enough that she couldn't get a good picture of me....i was thinking 'well it isn't my fault that i have black fur'geesh!....i was also thinking...'just hurry up mum and take the video so i can go back tosnoozin in peace'....my mum is such a pain in the butt :nod

Well here's the link anyway..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S72wWjGtN4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S72wWjGtN4g[/ame]

Lots of love..Sunshine :big kiss:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 7, 2008)

Awwww, I love your video Sunshine! You are such a pretty bunny.​


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 7, 2008)

Cheryl,

I just got done reading your WONDERFUL blog. I don't know how I missed it.....

If you get a chance sometime - could you get pictures of a large number of the rabbits together - like 6 or so? Or share who is a favorite of which bunny (best friends I guess?)....

I have got to keep watching this blog.....it was really fun reading....


----------



## cheryl (Apr 7, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Awwww, I love your video Sunshine! You are such a pretty bunny.​


Sunshine says a big thankyou to you,she appreciates your comment very much 



Thankyou Peg,and yep i will get those pictures of the bunnies together,i have been meaning to do it for a while now anyway,i dohave an older picture of the bunnies all together,with my Marshmallow and Daisy and the other bunnies that have gone up to bunny heaven,but i will get an updated one 






Well i was taking a video of Jack and Zak today while they were eating a bit of carrot,Zak ate all of his and then he went on to steal poor Jacks carrot,poor Jack he was just shocked that his carrot had been stolen lol...the look on his face was priceless...hehe funny bunnies 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=altgbqCe4ac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=altgbqCe4ac[/ame]


----------



## Flashy (Apr 7, 2008)

I think you are VERY lucky and you have a great dynamic with your buns. Mine fight within two seconds of meeting (even the fixed ones) so it wouldn't matter how much space they had, I would only be left with one, after all the fighting. 

I would LOVE to see a big group shot of all of them. You have my dream idea of rabbits, you really do.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 7, 2008)

The video is hilarious.....Art calls moves like that, "You're not gonna eat all that.....right?" or "Wow...that looks good....can I have some?"

:biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 7, 2008)

Ah, Cheryl, I have just caught up with reading your blog - so many cute bunnies and funny stories 

I couldn't find a favourite bunny - they are all so adorable in their own way. Great pics and vids 

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Apr 7, 2008)

Aww thankyou guys,i appreciate your comments ...it's also good to see you back Jan 

Hehe that video i got of Jack and Zak is so funny,i'm sure Zak ate his quickly...it was a plan i tell ya! 



Well i just thought i would post a few oldpictures,these are my bunnies all together,but some bunnies are in the loungeroom eating,so they are not in this picture.

These pictures are also older one's.. a bit over two years old..a few of my bridge bunnies are in there.

They are in the kitchen in these pictures 
















And i will get new updated one's of the bunnies all together soon


----------



## buck rogers (Apr 7, 2008)

OMG Cheryl. I can't even express in word how jealous I am that you get to see all that cuteness everyday!!! Your rabbits are gorgeous...(Especially the white ones that look like my Ellaand the brown ones that look like my Murphy:biggrin2


----------



## Flashy (Apr 8, 2008)

Those are GREAT pictures. I can't wait to see yourcurrent crew all together like that.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Tracey..i just wish my Marshy and Daisy and Baby and the otherswere still here though..it's sad to see them in that picture with the group where they belong 

I was thinking about Marshmallow yesterday...from yesterday she has been gone for seven months....just 7 months!....Chocolate Bunny and Cassidy are so much like her in every way and i'm blessed to have that about them....Marshy's legacy lives on....Marley is the odd bunny outshe's more like her daddy Pippi in every way...it's funny how that worked out.....I found Marshmallow's vetreciept from when i had to put her to sleep...i burst into tears because i miss her so so much...i cannot describe what an awesome bunny she was...i was so lucky that she was all mine to love and cherish

These are my two favourite pictures of her,i still remember that day clearly...she dug that shallow hole she's lying in..she even rolled in it a few times and she even stayed like thatlong enough for me to quickly run inside and grab my camera...i really wish i had a video player then...i would have loved a video of her so i could watch it all the time.

She was so proud of her little hole in these pictures











Also this is her last ever reciept.... look they even spelled her name wrong 

I cropped the top part of because it had all my details on top








I miss her terribly!


----------



## Flashy (Apr 11, 2008)

:hug:

She is so adorable in that first picture with the hole.Like she is tired after all her hard work.

It's so horrible to lose pets we love a lot, and I do think we will miss them forever, but you know you did the right thing by letting her go to the bridge. That was selfless and the last act of love anyone can show their pets. Marshmallow was lucky to have been loved so much by you.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Cheryl,

I just love looking at your blog with all your beautiful Bunnies. Yes it's sad to see the ones you lost but just think about the wonderful life you gave them. I'm sure they are all watching you from the Pond at the Rainbow Bridge and I bet that Marshmellow is digging lots of holes up there and having the time of her life with all her friends.

Now I think you should come to Canada to visit me and help me bond all of mine so I have one big happy family. You just let me know when you are coming and I will have the spare bedroom made up for you.

Susan


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 11, 2008)

You know.....Tiny loved his hole so much that he dug too....he could get way way down inside it and we couldn't see him. If I went outside and couldn't find him in his other hiding spots - I knew he was down in his hole.....and the little stinker wouldn't come when he was called but sure enough - a while later I'd go out and he'd be looking at me and have dirt in his fur...

I so wish I had pictures of him with his hole...

You've had so many losses....I do understand how it hurts. I hope the day comes when those pictures will cause you more comfort than pain....I still have pain sometimes when I look at pictures of Tiny - then there are times when I get comfort from them too.

I love seeing all your rabbits eating together - that is just SOOO neat!

Please keep updating this blog regularly - I really do enjoy it...


----------



## cheryl (Apr 13, 2008)

I wanted to get my bunnies that i lost cremated like i did for Pippi...and now i have been holding a ton of guilt because of it and because i didn't know that the vet would have kept their bodies frozen for me...i only found out when Pippi was sick...and now all i do is feel guilty....i'm what you call a guilty person...i cannot help it i'm like that in my life..not just with the bunnies but it's with everything...like if i feel i have let someone down or if i feel i said the wrong thing to someone...that guilt will eat away at me and i just continually worry and worry..i know it's not a healthy way to live...but i don't know how to stop from feeling guilty.

Tracey.. I miss my bunnies everyday...and all i do is think about them....i keep thinking when my little blind girl Lulu was having seizures one night....i have never seen an animal or person ever have a seizure before and boy was i frightened...i had to put her to sleep as well....she was the first bunny that i ever had to make that awful decision....i cried in that vet for a long time in the waiting room with people around....i cannot forget it.

I miss my Marshy sitting by my feet when i watched tv.



Ugh..i'm getting all teary now....so i want to talk about something else.



Susan...gosh i think i was just lucky to get my bunnies in a group like that...but like i keep saying i don't know how i did it and i don't know if i would ever have the courage to do it again.....somehow i'm sure it was just luck.......but i would love to come to Canada to see all your little beauties though 



Peg...i loved your story about Tiny and his hole....what a sweetie he was...bunnies are just the most precious little things....Tiny had such a beautiful character....we all loved that bunny as much as you did 



I have made another video which i will post here as soon as i download it onto youtube.....i still wish that i had a video when my other bunnies were alive....so sad...i just got a new camera with a videofor christmas 07and i was so excited because i was going to take a video of Pippi.....but he died the day after christmas and i missed out :tears2:


----------



## cheryl (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok here's something more cheerful..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xCXazMgTcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xCXazMgTcE[/ame]





Ugh!!...i just did something stupid......i was opening a can and i sliced my finger..i had blood running all down my hand and arm...now it hurts...stupid finger :X


----------



## Flashy (Apr 13, 2008)

:hug:Guilt is a normal part of grief, but it does sound like you carry more guilt around than is healthy, all the time. You might find that improving your self esteem might help.

These links might be useful, and there are loads more if you google 'ways to improve self esteem' too.

http://www.utexas.edu/student/cmhc/booklets/selfesteem/selfest.html

http://www.ivillage.co.uk/dietandfitness/wtmngment/eatdisordr/articles/0,,241_177100,00.html(even though it says its for eating disorders, it can be applied to anyone.

You might also find changes your thought processes might work too. That's not easy, and takes effort, but it can make a difference. For example, if you think 'I feel so guilty I didn't get them cremated', counteract it with 'but I did the best I could at the time, knowing what I knew. I couldn't have done more' or something. It's basically learning to rationalise your thoughts but also changing how you think about things too.

It might be though, in terms of your bunnies, that your grief is still very prominent, and guilt, like I said, is a part of grief. So maybe to help you move past that particular guilt you need to grieve for your buns. Have you thought about bereavement counselling or anything like that? 

I hope it does ease for you Cheryl.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 13, 2008)

:great:I love your new video!! You're gotten so good at producing them - the music is great.

The other night I had Scooter chasing me aroung the dining room table trying to yank a piece of cardboard out of my hand. I asked my husband to grab the camera and video it. He told me he was too busy watching his movie!! I wanted to commit domestic abuse.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 13, 2008)

You always have the right things to say Tracey...and what you say always alwaysmakes sense.

I love my bunnies to death...they're spoiled little brats...like everyone else's on this forum....but i just have a hard time getting over their deaths...i guess everyone is different with how they deal with things....i never really thought about pet bereavement counselling before...they have things like that at The Animal Welfare League...but i had alwaysjust put my feelingsdown to me being a sensitive over caringfool :?

Gosh...i just cannot believe how these little guys have affected my life in every way,as much as it hurts to lose them..i will always have them in my life 



Thankyou so much for your comment Patti..i appreciate that so much

Hehe..i made my boys stand there and watch it as well...Jeremy watched but Anthony didn't really want to watch a video of the bunnies...he's 17..he has better things to do lol...he watched it and said 'cool' and walked away lol...my boys are the best 

Aww Patti i would have loved to have seen a video of Scooter playing with youlike that 



Well it's the end of term for school...so the school kids have two weeks of school yay!....Jeremy wants to go visit his nana who lives in Murray Bridge which isin the country so we are going to my mum's house sometime during the holidays,i absolutely love driving through the country side it's so relaxing..even though i gotta drive but still...


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 13, 2008)

Too cute, Cheryl . 

I love those pics of Marshy - it's like she's protecting her hole so you don't go and fill it in 

Hows the finger? Can cuts are painful!

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks Jan....yeah i love those pictures of Marshy....she was really one special little girl...i miss her so very much.



The bunnies are all doing well...now that Wally is doing so much better...thank goodness!!....i couldn't even sleep well because i did nothing but worry about him.

Today i gave the bunnies their veggies...i gotta have like three plates out for all the little piggies,and Jack was the last bunny to rock up and instead of going around to find a spare spot like he usually doeshe started to scratch at Chocolate Bunny's butt lollike he was saying 'come on fatty move over' Chocolate Bunny wouldn't move..she's to stubborn...she just kept on eating so Jack started scratching at Cassidy's butt lol...he wouldn't move either...so Jack got fed up and he squeezed in between Josie and Sunshine....i just laughed though because he was just to funny...you just had to see it....it's the things like that...that i would love to catch on video

I find it funny when Jack acts that way because he's the quiet bunny who doesn't really do much wrong...he's usually so gentle....but i suppose a bunny has to do what a bunny has to do lol.

Well i'm in the middle of making another video as well..so i hope to have that posted here shortly..and i must update with new pictures as well...so they're on their way also.

Ugh at the moment it's pouring with rain,and it's cold...my Charlie girl is sitting here by my chair having a snooze.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 26, 2008)

Just catching up on your blog, Cheryl. I love all the vids! You are so good at them. I love all your bunny babies!

I know how it is being sad and missing your babies. I was really bad the first few weeks after losing Ang, but now it's not so bad. I still really miss her, don't get me wrong. I wish you all the comfort in the world, but I know how hard it is sometimes. You've been through so much with them, it's so hard. You're tougher than you think in my opinion, girl!

I hope to see more vids coming soon! They're awesome! You pick the best songs!:biggrin2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 28, 2008)

Cheryl!! Someone made a LOLcat out of your bunnies!!!!!
http://icanhascheezburger.com/2008/04/28/funny-pictures-jedi-bunny-goes-to-dark-side/


----------



## cheryl (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Crystal...i know i still miss my babies so much..i will always miss them as they were a big part of my life.

Oh and thankyou for putting my blog in the RO news the other day...i was quite surprised and just didn't expect that..so thankyou heaps 



Tonyshuman...that is just weird lol...i wonder who did that...now i will be wondering and thinking lol



Yesterday i had just bought nice new fluffy socks to wear around the house...it's getting cold here and i just cannot stand cold feet and i really love wearing nice soft socks around the house...i bought two pairs..one purple and the other pair pink...i left them on the table..and somehow they got knocked onto the floor,probably by my son Jeremy...i didn't know until much later when i went to get them...and ohh my goodness some little bunny killed them...they had holes in them...everywhere! :shock:..i'm like you little buggers...it was either Chocolate Bunny...Marley...Ebony or Cassidy..i don't know which one did it or if they were all in on it together...the little rascals.



It's 1:00am here at the moment,and i was going to go to bed a little while ago but then i remembered that i had to wash my sons work clothes for tomorrow so now i have to wait until the washing is finished..gosh what a pain..i mean't to wash them hours ago...now when the washing machine stops..i will have to go to bed and listen to the dryer going :rollseyes


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 29, 2008)

LOL, little stinkers. I guess they thought the socks needed some re-designing . Can't imagine those cuties being naughty, though 

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 29, 2008)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Cheryl!! Someone made a LOLcat out of your bunnies!!!!!
> http://icanhascheezburger.com/2008/04/28/funny-pictures-jedi-bunny-goes-to-dark-side/




I'll bet someone just happened across the photo online and was inspired by it. I absolutely love it!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 29, 2008)

Jan...my little buggers get into more mischief than my boys did when they were just little tackers lol

Patti...yep..i guess they did....i was thinking about replying to my ownpicture lol.

That picture is a few years old now


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 30, 2008)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Thanks Crystal...i know i still miss my babies so much..i will always miss them as they were a big part of my life.


You're so welcome, Cheryl!You deserve it! I thought you should have some attention. Nothing wrong with that!:biggrin2:


----------



## cheryl (May 10, 2008)

Your always so sweet Crystal 



Well the bunnies are all well...thank goodness i have had no more drama's since Wally wasn't well...he's doing fabulously...i just love happy healthy bunnies.

Sunshine did a funny thing yesterday...my sister brought over a big box for the bunnies to play in..they all came over to check it out..i was going to cut an entrance and an exit in it but Sunny got to curious and she went to jump up top..and she plonked right through it...i quickly went over and looked inside and shewas just sitting there probably wondering what had just happened and how did she get transported inside of the box instead of landing on top lol..she's a funny girl and i still have that picture of her shocked little face in my mind lol....i picked her up and plonked her back on the floor..they are all having fun with the box at the moment all i can hear is rip..rip..rip lol.

Sunshine knows the word kiss...i have taught her for the last couple of years now...i say to her 'give mummy kiss kiss'...and she will lick my nose and face...she will do that everytime i sayit....she is just absolutely gorgeous....my other bunnies won't do it though...i have tried to teach them but they won't have anything to do with it...they will only give me a kiss when they are good and ready.

Cassidy and Chocolate bunny are reminding me so much of their mum Marshmallow (rip) more and more as time goes by...so much of their attitude is just like my Marshy..sometimes i'm just so amazed...i know thati'm so lucky to still have a bit of Marshy here with me...it gives me that bit of comfort.

I still haven't got Riley in with every bunny yet...for the first time this is the hardest time i have had with bonding my bunnies...iv'e more or less given up now...he gets along with some and doesn't get along with others....he loves Wally but Jack and Cassidy won't take to him...so what i have been doing is giving him lots of play time with the one's he get's along with...so i'm pretty happy with that because he's not on his own...and that reminds me that i really got to post some pictures of him which i haven't really done yet...shame on me!..i will have to get my butt into gear and post a ton of new pictures of Riley and the rest of the bunnies and also get those group snaps of the bunnies also...Ohh i do have some really cutesnaps of Wally that i have just taken..i will have to get and post them.

Well it's actually a nice sunny day today which is a change from the very cold weather we have been having lately...the bunnies haven't been able to get outside much because it's been raining...but today they are enjoying themselves out in the sunshine...they have been running around the backyard being happy little bunnies...i told them to enjoy every little bit of the sunshine today as it won't last for very long as we are in for more rainy weather.

I have been out the back for most of the day today just cleaning up..everytime i'm doing something the bunnies always come up and get in my way...they are just the most curious little things...they just love being where the action is...it's funny when i'm trying to rake the leaves up...Cassidy tries to bite the rake lol...he's a funny boy.

I have still got that video to finish...infact i actually have a couple to do now...i will have to get them finished and post them.

Well i'm off to go make tea in a minute..the boys are getting hungry:rollseyes


----------



## cheryl (May 11, 2008)




----------



## juliew19673 (May 11, 2008)

I'm so glad things are going well for you, as yours was one of the first Blogs I read... Keep sending the stories and photos as I've enjoyed your story SO much..


----------



## juliew19673 (May 11, 2008)

That was the nicest, yet saddest video I've watched to date.. Brought tears not just to my eyes but spilling down my cheeks.. What was the song you put to that video?, so appropriate.. Sorry you had a loss (and I know I'm late in my offering of condolence), that song was great for anyone who looses their pet.. Beautiful bun you had.. Thanks for sharing your story - it truly "moved" me. ..


----------



## cheryl (May 11, 2008)

Thankyou for yourkind wordsJulie..i appreciate it very much....that song i used was Good-bye my friend....Pippi was my special little guy...he died from health issues due to EC...i miss that little fella so very much 

````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

Miss Chocolate Bunny





























































I'll post the other pictures when i come home...i have some really cute one's


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 11, 2008)

I love Chocolate Bunny's little princess cloak. I swear you have the cutest bunnies in the world.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 12, 2008)

*cheryl wrote: *


I can just hear it now "Hey you help me, mom has put clothes on me,Please send help immediately"








I love this pic


----------



## XxMontanaxX (May 12, 2008)

Chocolate Bunny is sooooo adorable! She just needs a tiara with that outfit.


----------



## cheryl (May 16, 2008)

Aww thanks guys...Chocolate Bunny appreciates the comments...she says thankyou.

Hehe some of the looks she gave me when i dressed her up were like 'ohh mum...give me a break...pleasssssse' lol...she is so cute that bunny 

Oh Montana..talking about that tiara...












































Mum...i was cleaning my foot..thankyou very much


----------



## cheryl (May 16, 2008)

The two sisters..Chocolate Bunny and Marley





















Hey Zak..your looking the wrong way











Zak





















Wally































Gosh..i'm so embarrased


----------



## cheryl (May 16, 2008)

Maggie


















I'm sick of these flowers






I'm going to throw them away


----------



## XxMontanaxX (May 16, 2008)

There's my Wally! Mwah mwah mwah mwah








I love that tiara, its adorable on her. All those pictures look good, miss Chocolate Bunny should be a professional bunny model!

And of course, your other bunnies are really cute. :inlove:




Edit:

I just noticed this face






OMG hahaha how cuuuuute!


----------



## cheryl (May 16, 2008)

Thanks Montana...the bunnies say thankyou for your comments 

That picture of Chocolate Bunny is funny,she was getting angry with me and those flowers,she actually picked them up and threw them of the table lol...such a funny girl.



I have just downloaded a video of Zak

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpvtD2nKY1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpvtD2nKY1s[/ame]

This boy is just so cute!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 16, 2008)

Good grief Cheryl....I just had a cuteness blow out here! I love every single one of those adorable pictures.


----------



## katt (May 17, 2008)

your buns are so cute!

but i vote we need more marley photos. . .


----------



## cheryl (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Patti...hehe i think i got a bit to carried away with the pictures

Thanks Katt..i did take a few picturesof Marley yesterday

These one's were taken yesterday..Marley thought she would take full advantage of the warm sun that was shining in through the back door...it rained for most of the day but inbetween when it wasn't raining the sun was shining:?..most of the bunnies love this spot she is lying in
















These two pictures were taken a few days ago











Marley is such a pretty girl,she's not as bossy as her sister Chocolate Bunny..Marley is more laid back,she is more like her dad Pippi,and she has a beautiful personality like her mum Marshmallow did.



Well it's been quite cold here,with only a few sunny days,i can't believe that winter is just around the corner,i dislike winter so much and i just had to be born in the winter didn't i!!..oh well

Ugh..i had Sunshine not feeling very well last night,she wouldn't eat her pellets or anything else i offered to her and she just wanted to sit by herself,i thought to myself please don't get sick like Wally did a few weeks ago....i gave her some infacol and stayed up with her to keep an eye on her,i hate going to bed when one of the bunnies aren't well because i'm always afraid that they are not going to be alive in the morning...i worry to much.

But after a couple of hours i gave her some more infacol and i headed of to bed at 1:00am....i got up in the morning and she was back to sitting with Jack and Josie,i sighed a bigsigh of relief..she was eating some hay...i'm always so relieved when they are back to eating again.

Sunshine is such a doll,i love that girl immensly..she was my first bunny i bought after my very first bunny Lollipop died..Sunshine is just a couple of months over the age of four..she's the only bunny wholoves playing games.

Well i have to go pick up my son Jeremy from school now.. cya's


----------



## tonyshuman (May 20, 2008)

Marley looks so much like Pippi! What a beauty and a wonderful way to remember her dad. I love your bunny stories. It's amazing how you know all of ther personality quirks and keep track of all of them! Every one of your bunnies is unique and handsome! Glad to hear that they're feeling better...


----------



## cheryl (May 20, 2008)

Thank you Tonyshuman 

Yeah i cannot believe it myself at how muchMarley looks like her dad Pippi,i just love knowing that i still have a piece of him hopping around...i'm forever saying to her "gosh you look so much like your daddy"

And yep i can describe all my bunnies personalities down to a tee...my sister is always saying "geez Cheryl..how can you tell the difference with all these bunnies?"lol...i think it's funny and i always have to giggle....she doesn't know who is who after all this time lol..but she does know a few of their names or she gets them mixed up lol.



I'm being naughty here at the moment,i'm at work and i'm not mean't to be using the computer for this...someone just walked in and i nearly freaked...i think i had a guilty look on my face,lucky it wasn't someone important


----------



## trailsend (May 20, 2008)

*cheryl wrote: *
I'm being naughty here at the moment,i'm at work and i'm not mean't to be using the computer for this...someone just walked in and i nearly freaked...i think i had a guilty look on my face,lucky it wasn't someone important 

LOL that cracked me up Cheryl! I hope Sunshine is O.K... I love your blog and all your bunnies Cheryl. I have a Lollipop too


----------



## Jenson (May 22, 2008)

I love the photos with the roses...so cute! :biggrin2:


----------



## swanlake (May 22, 2008)

omg your babies are so ADORABLE!!!

i love chocolate bunny!


----------



## cheryl (May 23, 2008)

Thanks guys....i just love my little bunny wabbits :biggrin2:

Oh and noone found out that i was on a rabbit forum the other day when i was using the computer....you know the tab thingy...or whatever it's called and if you press the arrow thingy it tells you the sites you have visited...well i had a look and there were all these important sites and then all you see is the site Rabbitsonline amongst them....i had to giggle to myself because i can just imagine if someone sees that they're gonna think...what the heck...a rabbit forum:?...my lips are sealed....me not know nothing .

Well i actually got the washing all out on the clothesline today..it was a sunny day for our Autumn weather...i have been putting the clothes in the dryer and i hate using the dryer for the clothes...but i love putting my towels in the dryer though,it makes them all soft and fluffy.

Sunshine and all the bunnies are doing well...they just don't like this cold weather,well i keep telling them 'well my little bunny wunny's..winter is yet to come'.



Oh i just have something funny to share....well it was funny at the time anyway

I had bought some banana's yesterday while i was shopping and i came home and put everything away...i didn't think no more about the banana's until this morning and i went to go get one and i couldn't find them....anywhere!! i'm like hmm that's strange..i can't find them..i looked and looked...i asked my son Jeremy has he seen them..no he said...i said well i don't know where they are...then Jeremy say's maybe Anthony took them to work with him...i kinda giggled and said why would he do that for....i don't know he say's...i'm just like hmm this is strange.....i just happened to go into the freezer and what did i see sitting there in the bag....the banana's!!! :rofl:...frozen banana's.....poor Anthony got the blame for it...i put them in the freezer without realizing lol.



Ok onto some bunny pictures now...i took these today

Two of my gorgeous boys...Cassidy and Jack

I had to put a few pellets on the floor just so i could get a picture because they just won't sit still otherwise and i end up getting half pictures of them..like half a head or half a butt




























Charlie and Jack






Charlie Jack and Cassidy






Zak and Chocolate Bunny






Chockie






Marley











Hi mum






Cassidy


----------



## cheryl (May 24, 2008)

Notice anything?






Take a closer look






Even closer






Yep all the buttons are gone....every single one of them!....hmmm it's not the first time either....this control was my son's,he had brought it out to put new batteries in it and he put it on the coffee table...and when he went to get it a bit later on...well you can just imagine his surprise ...i'm surewhich ever bunny did it thought ...mmmm control buttons





Bunnies!!!

Hehe..i just had to post the proof,and because i had nothing better to do this lazy sunday morning


----------



## cheryl (May 24, 2008)

Oh i forgot..i have a few pictures of Marley laying all by her lonesome..i took these yesterday.
















You know,i really don't understand why the bunnies like hanging out in the dirt part of the yard when they have a lot of grassy area to lay on :?...but she looks so comfy lying there in the sunshine.


----------



## Spring (May 24, 2008)

AWWW, what a sweetie Marley is!  Reminds me of alittle teddy bear.. aww!

I had to laugh at the buttons, those silly bunnies! So strange how they like that kind of thing, LOL!


----------



## trailsend (May 24, 2008)

LOL at the remote!! Your rabbits are all beautiful Cheryl, as are your pictures BUT I LOVE this one... :biggrin2:So cute!


----------



## cheryl (May 25, 2008)

Thankyou Leanne...i told Marley that you said she reminds you of a teddy bear,she said thankyou and now she loves you 

Trailsend..that picture is quite funny because Chockie was getting annoyed with me by sticking those flowers in their way...i can't blame her really lol

The bunnies say thankyou for the compliments...and send lots of bunny kisses 



Well my son Anthony is finally on hisP's (probationary license),i dreaded this day,i knew it had to come some day though..but now it means he has his independance...and now i'm more of a worried mum...i guess you could say that i'm a little over protective..Anthony may say different though..like he would sayway over protective....his response is always 'but i'm a boy' and i'm like 'yeah..your point'.....there are so many accidents on the road..things happen..you know....there is nothing i can do though..i have to let him grow up....why couldn't my boys just staylittle forever...it's so much easier ...i think i'm finding it hard to let go...and to realize that he'sgrowing upand not a little boy anymore.


----------



## Spring (May 25, 2008)

Aww, Cheryl you sound like my mom when my brother got his N (same as theP I think). She got used to it though, and my brother has been driving alone for a year and a half . Always scary though at the very start!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 25, 2008)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Oh Montana..talking about that tiara...


Seriously!!! You really should be more responsible than posting this to not only RO but the internet! What if the other buns see this and expect to be treated the same!!! 

LOL!this photo cracked me up - like none before it!!!


----------



## Jenson (May 25, 2008)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Notice anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Even closer


:laugh: Hahaha! That is so funny! I actually did the same thing to our TV remote when I was little, I guess they were just fun to bite off.


----------



## cheryl (May 26, 2008)

Yeah,i know Leanne...i will get over it..it's just hard that's all...Anthony is always saying to me'mum stop worrying about everything' lol



Hehe Julie...Miss Chocolate Bunny is such a little Diva...she likes to be in charge..so i thought i would just have a bit of fun with her...she thinks she's top bun now(well she thought she was before anyway)... it was my niece Emma'sidea to do that..she has wanted to do that for a long time but has always forgot to bring the stuff down to my house...she loves Chockie!



Jenson...you naughty little girl about biting the buttons of the remote when you were younger...now that made me giggle out loud lol


----------



## LuvaBun (May 27, 2008)

Cheryl, I don't always comment on your blog, but I visit frequently, 'cos I love seeing your beautiful babies (the pics with the roses are awesome)

I, too, can relate to the chewing of TV remotes (man, they must be tasty as every bun seems to love them). We only had our new TV 2 weeks when Shadow got hold of the remote. I managed to hide it from John for another 2 weeks before he discovered it 

Jan


----------



## cheryl (May 28, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *

I, too, can relate to the chewing of TV remotes (man, they must be tasty as every bun seems to love them). We only had our new TV 2 weeks when Shadow got hold of the remote. I managed to hide it from John for another 2 weeks before he discovered it 



I know..there is just that something special about those chewy little buttons lol.

I just laughed to myself how you hid the remote from John...hehe naughty little Shadow lol



I just have to say...Wally has been doing the most cutest little thing for the last few weeks..at pellet time he runs around in circles shaking his head slightly so his ears wiggle....he's so cute when he does it!...it just makes me smile every time


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 28, 2008)

Oh look at Marley chilling in the sun! What a little angel!:inlove:I know what you mean about bunnies choosing to lie in the dirt, whenever Millie is on the dirt she just *has *to flop. It must be something about it.:craziness:biggrin2:


I actually laughed out loud at that picture of your remote Cheryl. What a little stinker!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 28, 2008)

*cheryl wrote: *


> I just have to say...Wally has been doing the most cutest little thing for the last few weeks..at pellet time he runs around in circles shaking his head slightly so his ears wiggle....he's so cute when he does it!...it just makes me smile every time


That's so cute! Sparky and Scooter do the same thing when I bring them their morning salad. Sometimes I tease them and don't put it down for them right away. Then they stand up and start digging at my leg.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 8, 2008)

Gosh tell me about it Jess..i will just never understand these bunnies sometimes...and why they choose to lay in the dirt...i'm always saying to them that they're weird lol.

Patti..i do the same thing with my buns and they also pull on the bottom of my jeans or if i have socks on they will bite my feet until i give them their pellets lol..funny little things they are.



Hehe i learned something new yesterday which was a sunday....i had taken Charlie to the vet because she just seemed to look odd to me...i don't know if it was just me over reacting or not but i took her anyway...she was eating and drinking ok,but it just seemed like she was drinking extra,but she just looked sad kind of thing...she just didn't look her usual self...i didn't get to see Dr Lee as he wasn't in the surgery,it was his day off..so i had seen a completely different vet...he checked her over...he took her temperature,checked her eyes her ears her mouth..everything and he said that she seems fine...she was eating and drinking ok so he wasn't to worried about her but he said just see how she goes over the bank weekend...now i have never heard of that before so i asked him was was the bank weekend....he's English and i found out that's what the british call their public holidays....i thought it was funny because us Aussies call it a public holiday....it's monday today and a public holiday yippee!

Anyway it's been very cold here the last few days so i'm just wondering if maybe it's just the cold Charlie doesn't like..i don't know...but i just had to take her to the vet so i could put my mind at rest...i know...i worry to much



I have some pictures which i will be posting later on today


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 8, 2008)

LOL! Yeah Cheryl, we Brits call them Bank Holiday because it is when the Banks are closed .

Pleased to hear CHarlie is OK & look forward to seeing the pics. Also, glad to see you back - we noticed you were MIA for a while 

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Jun 8, 2008)

Hehe Jan when i asked the vet what a bank holiday was he kindalaughed and told me what it was because i had a kinda puzzled look on my face...i'm like 'ahhhhhh ok' lol....i think he's just used to calling it a bank holiday even though he's in Australia....i forgot to ask him how long he's been over here.


----------



## Haley (Jun 11, 2008)

Ahh I missed all the gorgeous pics! Just catching up!

I love love love this one:







How is it your bunnies are all soo adorable! All of them are just beautiful!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 12, 2008)

Great pictures Cheryl, as always.

I can never get enough of your Babies pictures.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 19, 2008)

Cheryl which of your bunnies is in your Avitar. That has to be one of the cutest pictures I have ever seen. I want that Bunny:heartbeat:.

Susan:running bunny


----------



## cheryl (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks Haley...hehe yeah i just get so excited all the time by having all these cuties around me...

Thanks Susan....if you mean the little guy who's in my avatar now...that is little Wally...before i changed it yesterday it was Chocolate Bunny before that 

Gosh Wally is such a spunky little bunny....he's such a ham and he makes me giggle all the time with his liitle antics....he loves flicking his head and his ears when he runs around..and he especially does it at feed time...he's just so adorable!

Gosh i still gotta get those new pictures up,i won't have time today so i may do it later when i come home.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 19, 2008)

Haha,i just have a funny little story to tell.....well i had just finished vacuuming the floor about 10 mins ago.....Chocolate Bunny was sitting by one ofthe plastic plate's that the bunnies use for their pellets...i told her to wait a minute and i will get you all some pellets when i have finished vacuuming ....well somehow i'm sure she understood what i said because all of a sudden i seen this bright green plastic plate go flying by...some bunny wasn't very happy that she had to wait :rollseyes...i'm sure she wish's sometimes that she actually had hands that she could pick things up with and be able to throw further lol...i said 'i'm so sorry your highness'

Talk about attitude


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 20, 2008)

LOL!! Well, there was no mistaking what she thought about having to wait . Now that's a *real *Diva attitude.

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 20, 2008)

I just can't imagine that any of your bunnies are spoiled Cheryl, hahaha! Such a cheeky little rabbit Chocolate Bunny is. I can't wait to see the new pictures.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 21, 2008)

Hehe my bunnies know how to work me especially Chocolate Bunny,she's so bossy and demanding!..but one thing i gotta do is start taking more pictures while they are more active...like i could have gotten this great shot of Sunshine and me playing with their ball...i would roll it to her and she would nudge it with her nose...she doesn't often play the game but she likes it when she gets into it.

I brought the bunnies a few new toys...one of them was a big ball that has a little jingle ball inside,they had one before until my son Jeremy dropped it and it broke apart...and last night all i heard was jingle...jingle...jingle....i usually hear rip...rip...rip...while they get stuck into their boxes.

My mum stayed over here for two weeks a while ago...and the bunnies can be very noisy with their toys at night....my mum says in the morning 'cheryl...how do you sleep at night'...hehe i just giggled and said 'easy'....actually because i'm used to the noise i would miss it if everything was quiet.


Ok onto a few pictures

Jeremy holding Wally






Aren't i just so cute!






Look at my cute wittle wips






More to come...Jeremy wants the computer now...all i'm hearing is 'are you finished yet....are you finished yet'


----------



## bunbunluv (Jun 21, 2008)

aww they're all so adorable! Love the photo's!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jun 22, 2008)

I love *my* little Wally! Just look at that face. :inlove:


----------



## cheryl (Jun 28, 2008)

Thankyou both of you 

Montana,Wally say's thankyou and he send's lot's of bunny kisses to you



Here's a video of two very sleepy bunnies,the first video of Jack you can see he's going through a molt lol

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k20WPEWUtbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k20WPEWUtbk[/ame]



It's now 2:30am in the morning,and i think i'm starting to get sleepy myself now


----------



## cheryl (Jul 18, 2008)

Gosh i haven't posted anything for ages...well the bunnies are all doing well,even Charlie is doing good....i know they don't like this weather though,it's just to cold and miserable outside....it's not to bad outside todayconsidering...the sun is actually out,don't know for how long though.

Ebony has been doing a funny thing lately...i have this little tunnel for them..which has a hole in the middle,at the moment i have it in the loungeroom and everytime Ebony sees a bunny in the tunnel she then jumps in the middle hole to catch them,it's so funny and i think she does it as a game lol






They love this tunnel or any tunnel that they have...they just love running through it all the time






I have a couple of video's that i have made and uploaded

The first one is just me looking at Jack through the tunnel...it's a little boring but i thought i would post it anyway

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsVILgqaA5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsVILgqaA5g[/ame]



The next video is of Sunshine...this one's a slideshow with the song...You are my Sunshine

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qMp5FrG_3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qMp5FrG_3s[/ame]


----------



## cheryl (Jul 19, 2008)

I just have another video i just uploaded not long ago...it's another boring one but i just love the way Marley looks at me in this video....she's so cute!



[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=sHGBsZFtuzc]http://youtube.com/watch?v=sHGBsZFtuzc[/ame]



I also love the way Jack just ignore's Marley and me lol


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 19, 2008)

Your bunnies are stunning!!! They should be bunny models or something!!! They look like they have incredible personalities and must be so mch fun!


----------



## cheryl (Jul 19, 2008)

Thankyou for the lovely comment angieang...the bunnies say thankyou also 

And gosh do they have so much personality,sometimes they remind me of little children...they can be so loving and sweet....yet they can get into mischief and be very naughty,haha and yes it's a lot of fun though having them around as their cute and funny little antics always makes me smile.



Haha spoiled Miss Chocolate Bunny is sitting here on the floor near me just now getting groomed by Josie and Sunshine....yes that's right..both are grooming miss perfect :rollseyes....Sunshine is grooming her side and Josie is grooming her face and Chocolate Bunny is sticking her nose up...like she saying to Josie ' here this spot..right here on my nose' lol....Chocolate Bunny is in total bliss at the moment...oh now Josie is licking inside her ear...i wonder if that ticklesChockie's ear lol..i love it when they do that...just flip the ear over lol.



Well i think i have to get some new pictures up of the bunnies up.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 20, 2008)

Ohh looked at other videos I like the Carrot Thief one.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 20, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Ohh looked at other videos I like the Carrot Thief one.


Hehe,i know that one is quite funny...it wasso funny when it happened though..Zak just came hopping over and stole the piece of carrot from Jack and quickly hopped away with his prize ...the look Jack gave was just priceless...and to get it on video was all just a bonus...i was only just taking a video of them for fun...gosh it made me giggle at the look on Jack's face lol


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 20, 2008)

Cheryl, you cutest Bunnies. You are very lucky you live so far away otherwise I would be Bunny Napping the whole lot of them.

Susan


----------



## cheryl (Jul 21, 2008)

LOL Susan...hands of da bunnies 



I was taking a video of Chocolate Bunny this afternnon...BUT it is only a very short one though as my battery just ran out...bugga!..it was a good one as well....i guess i shouldn't have ignored the red flashing battery picture in the corner of my cameralol...but i did though as i thought i would just have enough time to quickly grab a video.....haha and quickly did i grab a video before it conked out on me ....she's so cute though so any amount of time i getmeans the world to me.

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=FBYYmeHCp1Q]http://youtube.com/watch?v=FBYYmeHCp1Q[/ame]

I'll get a longer one sometime...now that my battery is recharged.


----------



## Haley (Jul 22, 2008)

Just got through watching all the cute videos! Which one of your sons taught Jack to have "staring contests" lol. Hes a pro!

And I officially request a longer Chocolate Bunny video. Shes soo cute. Biggie Max stands up like she does and its just so adorable!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 22, 2008)

I love the look in the last video clip, "yes?"


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 22, 2008)

I love the video of Chocolate Bunny too! When she stands up but keeps her little arms down all prim and proper, it's so sweet! Muffin does that too.
:inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 23, 2008)

I just had a good time enjoying looking at all your videos - some I must have missed before.

Y'know, I don't think I can pick a favourite from all your babies, they are all gorgeous. Can I have them? :biggrin2:

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Jul 25, 2008)

Haha,i took that video of Jack,who was far far away in bunny land....i can't believe how he just ignored me for so long,then he ignored Marley when she came hopping up....Jack was somewhere in outta space lol....but i really did love that look on Marley's face...it was as if she was thinking...gee mum don't you have anything better to do lol.....i sat there for ages waiting for Jack to do something....i think he was to preoccupied with something...he was deep in thought........if only i knew lol.....you know after i stopped the video...he still stayed like that for quite a while.

And yeah that look on Chockie's face at the end of that video is just sweet....i just love that cute face....it's just a shame that it wasn't longer...but i will get another longer one though.

Oh and Jan,let me think about that for a minute.................................umm no you cannot have my bunnies lol .....even though i'm sure they ALL would love a holiday at Jan's home .



You know,since it's winter here and been very cold....today has turned out to be a glorious day,the sun has been out and you can feel a bit of warmth....i forgot what the sun felt like lol...the bunnies have been outside all day....i just love it when they're all sprawled out on the back lawn...soaking up what sun they can....it's not going to last though as i'm sure this was just a once of kind of day.

Gosh i still gotta get those pictures posted...i've been taking lot's of video's instead


----------



## cheryl (Aug 3, 2008)

Ok...i just had to post this picture....Wally just look's so cute here....i took this picture last Thursday after school...Jeremy still has his school top on..and don't mind the red cordial that is around his mouth lol.

And don't ya just love Jeremy's beautiful tanned skin...i'm so jealous because i'm white compared to them......my boy's are half vietnamese....i'm an aussie...and it's not fair!! lol....i tell them that all the time lol



But in this picture they both just remind me of each other....Wally and Jeremy love each other...he's Jeremy's little favourite.







:inlove:



Edited to add that i really should have put this in my blog


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 3, 2008)

That is an adorable picture, Cheryl!

I know what you mean about the tan. I have two Vietnamese friends who are gorgeously colored year round (not to mention they are two of the coolest people I've ever met!)


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 3, 2008)

SO CUTE! Wally reminds me of what Benson might have looked like when he was a young little bunny. Wally and your son look so happy together!


----------



## cheryl (Aug 3, 2008)

I know Crystal....it's just not fair....i don't tan AT ALL!!....i just stay white lol

Amy..i told Jeremy to smile....he's camera shy like me...but yeah those two really dolove each other.



Just to add that i have a few pictures of Jeremy and Wally in my blog also that i took a little while ago....i took them before school while Jeremy was saying cya to Wally.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 3, 2008)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Edited to add that i really should have put this in my blog


I combined the thread into your blog for you.

Cute picture!


----------



## cheryl (Aug 3, 2008)

Thankyou for doing that Peg


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 3, 2009)

Where are you Cheryl?

I miss hearing from you.

Hugs

Susan:hugsquish:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 3, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Where are you Cheryl?
> 
> I miss hearing from you.
> 
> ...


:yeahthat:
I just said to Stan the other day that I was wondering where Cheryl was. Has anyone heard how she and her bunnies are doing?

Jan


----------

